# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Bazalna temperatura

## plavaa

*mamma Juanita* me zamolila da izdvojim ovo o mjerenju bazalne temperature u novi topic (sve ovo možete naći i na topicu vitamin B6 produzuje luteinsku fazu ciklusa), kako bi ove korisne informacije bile uočljivije.. Dakle, evo ga :




> Do sada se nisam htjela opterecivati s mjerenjem bazalne, ali cini se da cu morati. Pretprosli ciklus, kada sam bila kod Lucija, na 11. dc, vidio mi je folikul od 19 mm. Dakle, jos nije bilo ovulacije. Menga mi je dosla 24. dc. I to mi se cinilo nekako prekratko. I zadnji ciklus je bio isto kratak - 23 dana.
> 
> Da li je prekasno sada poceti mjeriti, ili moram cekati pocetak iduceg ciklusa?





> Jelka, mislim da  nije prekasno, na FF naglasavaju da ne mora da se meri T za vreme M, ja sam merila od pocetka do kraja, cisto radi navike...





> Jelka, nikad nije prekasno  .
> A cini mi se za zene koje pokusavaju zanijeti ali im bas ne ide da je prvi korak mjerenje bazalne temp. i svakodnevna kontrola sluzi + upisivanje u tabelu (ima na www.fertilityfriend.com ).
> Nakon neka 3 ciklusa se iz tablice moze prilicno tocno odrediti da li i kada dolazi do ovulacije, koliko traje lutein. faza, da li je doslo do trudnoce  ...





> Imam nesto da vas pitam   Please nemojte mi se sad smijati. Ja vam pola pojmova ovdje ne znam. A ovdje ih nisam cula ni od koga.
> Dakle, sta znaci mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu? Da li je to uobicajena temp. koju mjerimo uvijek, recimo i kad mislimo da smo dobili gripu i sl.?  
> 
> Sta je to lutealna faza? Koliko bi trebala normalno trajati?
> 
> Sto se tice tih vitamina ovdje ih doktori propisuju zajedno sa folid acid-om i mislim vitamin e, c i dosta vrsta vitamina b, kada zena zatrudni. Nisam pitala prije za pripremanje trudnoce. To cu uciniti drugi put





> Za ljubičicu: bazalnu temperaturu je detaljno opisala NATTIE; ukucaj u pretražnik, pa će ti se izbaciti.
> Lutelana faza traje iza ovulacije do menstruacije, normalno bi bilo 14 dana.





> Ljubicica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam nesto da vas pitam   Please nemojte mi se sad smijati. Ja vam pola pojmova ovdje ne znam. A ovdje ih nisam cula ni od koga.
> Dakle, sta znaci mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu? Da li je to uobicajena temp. koju mjerimo uvijek, recimo i kad mislimo da smo dobili gripu i sl.?  
> 
> Sta je to lutealna faza? Koliko bi trebala normalno trajati?
> 
> Sto se tice tih vitamina ovdje ih doktori propisuju zajedno sa folid acid-om i mislim vitamin e, c i dosta vrsta vitamina b, kada zena zatrudni. Nisam pitala prije za pripremanje trudnoce. To cu uciniti drugi put 
> ...





> Cure hvala na objasnjenju  Mislila sam da sam jedina koja pojma nema o ovom stvarima  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  meli prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Molim Vas da onda daljnju raspravu o ovome nastavite na ovoj temi   :Smile:  
I, da.. Ako ima koja forumasica koja bi htjela napisati tekst o mjerenju bazalne temperature, da bude uputa i objasnjenje svima, slobodno napisite i stavite u novi topic.. Ja cu ga oznaciti sa "Vazno"   :Grin: 
-----------------
Ubacujem jos i ovo, s topica na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=114423#114423
:


> Vidim da postoje neke sumnje oko mjerenja.....kao što već znate ja sve volim istestirati u više primjeraka tako da sam s temperaturom napravila isto!!!! 
> 
> 1.) U Hrvatskoj NEMA bazalnih toplomjera!!!!! To je činjenica! Taj bi nam trebao jer je jako precizan i dobiješ uputstva i tablicu s njim. Kako sam temeljita po tom pitanju, vjerujte u Hrvatskoj ih nema i podvalit će vam skupi digitalni pod bazalni.....osobno iskustvo  . 
> 
> 2.)ŽIVIN TOPLOMJER vs. DIGITALNI~ moje istraživanje je pokazalo da je živin točniji je ga možeš držati koliko hoćeš dugo ispod jezika i pokazat će točno, dok digitalni ako malo popustiš pritisak odmah zvoni da je gotovo. Testirala sam s više digitalnih i više živinih tako da bi istu temperaturu mjerila s jednim pa s drugim i probala sam varijantu s jednim i drugim u ustima. Rezultat je bio isti. Pitala sam ginekoligicu i apotekarice oko toga i rekle su mi da je živin najbolji i da temperaturu mjerimo samo iz jednog razloga ---> DA SE VIDI SKOK IZMEĐU FOLIKULARNE (pre ov.) FAZE I LUTEALNE (post ov.) FAZE I NIŠTA DRUGO!!!! Ginić te tablice pogleda samo da bi to provjerio da li se ovulacija desila! 
> 
> 3.)ORALNO vs VAGINALNO(može i analno)~ako ne dišeš na usta tokom noći i ako ne zaspeš pa ti toplomjer ispadne, bolje je oralno. Vaginalno se preporučuje onima koji dišu na usta i kojima ispada toplomjer ali specijalno kod onih kojima je mala razlika između temperature u pred ovul. fazi i post ovul. fazi jer vaginalno mjerenje detektira manje oscilacije u temperaturi koje su kod takvih osoba potrebne. 
> 
> 4.)Da nema zablude---->BBT SE MJERI SAMO UJUTRO NAKON MINIMALNO 3 SATA NEPREKINUTOG SPAVANJA, U ISTO VRIJEME, PRIJE DIZANJA IZ KREVETA, PRIJE JELA, PIĆA, PRANJA ZUBI I BILO KAKVIH POKRETA!!! SVE NAKON TOGA NE VRIJEDI BEZ OBZIRA ŠTO PONEKAD DOBIJETE ISTI REZULTAT. Tokom dana temperaturu mijenjaju dnevni događaji i metabolizam!!!!!! 
> ...





> ja imam knjigu koja mi je skroz pribliza ovu simptotermalnu metodu i na jednostavan nacin objasnila kako se to u tijelu dogadja . 
> radi se o knjizi Tony Weschler "Taking charge of your fertility" i toplo vam je svima preporucam (narucila preko Amazon.com). 
> jednom kad udjes u djir, nista lakse, a stvarno je fantasticno imati uvid u to sto ti se dogadja u tijelu. 
> tako sam ja i prije nego sto sam napravila test bila prilicno sigurna da sam trudna  ! 
> stvar je u tome da nakon implantacije tijelo pocinje luciti dodatni progesteron, a on lagano povisi temperaturu, pa se to na tabeli moze i vidjeti kao jos jedan mali "skokic". 
> u trudnoci zbog djelovanja temp. ostane stalno na toj lagano povisenoj razini (meni je to bilo oko 36,9C), a ako na tebeli uocis i prije nego dobijes mengu da je temp. pocela padat, znaci nista od trudnoce  . 
> ali barem znas sto se desava. 
> curke, nadam se da sam vas zaintrigirala, pogledajte samo na babycentrovom forumu kako sve "cekalice" prate BBT (Basal Body Temperature chart) i medjusobno si komentiraju i interpretiraju tabele http://bbs.babycenter.com/board/prec...526506?i=10#go , a ovo je popis svih podforuma kojih imaaaa http://bbs.babycenter.com/boards/bbs...#bbs-fertprobs 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...





> Što se tablica tiče, tu sam stvarno doktor .....toliko sam ih već polu-profi komentirala da stvarno znam i previše za moje dobro  
> Nakomentirala sam se puno obećavajućih tablica da sam došla do univerzalnog zaključka koji sam proslijedila FF osoblju i sada u helpu imaš njihove statističke podatke oko toga! Radi se o dužini lutealne faze, pozitivnim testovima i značaju temperature u tom dijelu. Evo nešto od toga: 
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/..._pregnant.html 
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...sic_chart.html 
> 
> U biti sve se svodi na tipično ponašanje tvoje temperature u tom dijelu ciklusa i promjenama koje nastaju u slučaju trudnoće a koji su najčešće vidljivi samo dan prije M i dan M!


Hvala mammi Juaniti koja se angazirala da se ovo ovako uredi   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Ljubicica

Interesujuci se za ovo, nesto sam i naucila o bazalnoj temp. POdijelicu s vama   :Wink:  

Mjerenje bazalne temperature
Neposredno nakon ovulacije znatno raste razina hormona progesterona sto se izmedju ostalog ocituje porastom bazalne tjelesne temperature za 0.3-1 Celzijev stupanj. Temperatura ostaje povisena sve do pocetka slijedece menstruacije. Redovnim mjerenjem bazalne temperature moze se kod 80% zena utvrditi nastup ovulacije. Bazalna temperatura je vanjska temperatura tijela mjerena ujutro prije ustajanja iz kreveta i obavljanja bilo kakve aktivnosti. Mjerenje treba obavljati po mogucnosti uvijek istim termometrom i na istom mjestu tijela. Najjednostavnije je mjerenje u ustima, pod jezikom. Preporucljivo je koristiti poseban "bazalni" temometar koji ima povecan razmak izmedju temperaturnih jedinica kako bi se s vecom sigurnoscu zapazile male promjene temperature. Temperaturu je potrebno mjeriti svaki dan nakon prestanka menstruacije dok ne nastupi skok koji oznacava ovulaciju. Nakon toga je mjerenje nepotrebno. Vrijednosti temperature je najbolje biljeziti na papir ili na poseban temperaturni graf. Standardno se preporucuje apstinencija od spolnih odnosa tri dana nakon zabiljezenog porasta temperature, medjutim u svjetlu novih podataka o zacecu nakon ovulacije jedan dan je vjerojatno dovoljan. Pearl index iznosi 3-4.

Pearl index
Pearl index je vrijednost koja se koristi u medicinskoj znanosti za ocjenu ucinkovitosti kontracepcijskih metoda. Oznacuje broj nezeljenih trudnoca na 100 zena koje kontracepcijsku metodu koriste godinu dana. Pearl index za kondom je 3, za zenski kondom 5, dijafragmu 6, cervikalnu kapu 6-9, spermicidna sredstva 6, kontracepcijske tablete 0.1-0.9, spirala 1-3. Pearl index za metode prirodne kontracepcije usporediv je s vecinom ovih metoda ako se ispravno provodi. Medjutim, zbog nedovoljne discipline te povremene nepredvidljivosti prirodnih procesa taj broj za ove metode moze iznositi 2-20.

----------


## Jelka

E bas super kaj si ovo izdvojila!

Imam jedan problem dok mjerim temperaturu. Uzasno mi se piski!!!  :/  Stavim toplomjer u usta, ispod jezika, i minute mi prolaze kao dani. Digla bih se i otrcala na WC, ali se ne smijem pomaknuti. Postaje mi to mjerenje pravo opterecenje. Pomislila sam da ne pijem nista navecer, ali znam sebe, zaboravit cu na to.

Kak vi taj problem rjesavate?

 :Kiss:

----------


## Dabo

Ovo nisam skuzila:



> Standardno se preporucuje apstinencija od spolnih odnosa tri dana nakon zabiljezenog porasta temperature, medjutim u svjetlu novih podataka o zacecu nakon ovulacije jedan dan je vjerojatno dovoljan.


Sta to znaci, ovo je bilo u smislu kontracepcije ili....?

----------


## Nina

Da Dabo  :Smile:   Neke zene mjere bazalnu u svrhu zaceca,dok druge tu metodu koriste kao kontraceptivnu metodu.

----------


## Dabo

Ah, ja sam sa potpomognute pa sam skroz zabrijala. 
Zaboravila sam vreijeme kada sam i ja razmisljala o metodama protiv zaceca.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Imam jedan problem dok mjerim temperaturu. Uzasno mi se piski!!!  :/  Stavim toplomjer u usta, ispod jezika, i minute mi prolaze kao dani. Digla bih se i otrcala na WC, ali se ne smijem pomaknuti. Postaje mi to mjerenje pravo opterecenje. Pomislila sam da ne pijem nista navecer, ali znam sebe, zaboravit cu na to.
> 
> Kak vi taj problem rjesavate?


Ja imam digitalni toplomjer i mjerenje traje samo minutu.   :Grin:

----------


## Minky

> 


Ja imam digitalni toplomjer i mjerenje traje samo minutu.   :Grin: [/quote]
Baš iz tog razloga kupila sam digitalni i uspoređivala. Bilo mi je 
i do 0.5 razlike!  A to je dosta! :shock: Sad sam opet na običnom!  :Grin:

----------


## Mala01

Jooj, sad sam se sasvim izgubila... kaj je onda bolje? 
ja sam isto kupila digitalni baš iz tog razloga što je brzo gotovo jer se uvijek budim u zadnji čas i onda mi je lakše samo "piiip" u uho nego držati 5 min toplomjer u ustima... onda opet zaspim!  :shock:    :Grin:  
Naravno, dvoumila sam se (nije bio jeftin) pa sam si mislila bit će to i buduća investicija (kad jednom dođe beba, a doći će valjda). 
Eto, i sad recite vi meni... s čim da mjerim? Istina digitalni pokazuje svaku put drukčije (ovisi kak duboko gurneš u uho itd...)
 :?

----------


## trinity

Mala01, najbolje je da mjeriš običnim toplomjerom, on ti je najtočniji što se tiče rezultata
Digitalni imaš par vrsta, najčešći su oni koji su izgledom kao i obični, očitanje traje oko 1 minute, ili oni za u uho gdje očitanje traje oko 1-2 sekunde. Niti jedan od tih digitalnih nije posve pouzdan, a neće ti puno pomoći ni kod bebe ako želiš znati točnu temperaturu. 
Ja imam Braun-ov za uho koji koristim za usporedbu kod Nina i koliko puta da očitavam temp. toliko različitih rezultata dobijem i odaberem srednju vrijednost, ali kad želim znati točnu temp. onda koristim klasični. Digitalni sam dobilna na poklon, a dobar je samo bio u fazama kad je Ninu mjerenje temp. bilo traumatično i odbijao je mjeriti temp.
Za sebe koristim isključivo klasični toplomjer za mjerenje bazalne temp.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja imam i taj digitalni za u uho, njega ne koristim za bazalnu. Koristim obični digitalni i to oralno. Nikakvih problema sa njim nisam imala. Doduše, nisam uspoređivala temperaturu sa nekim drugim toplomjerom, ali ne vidim ni zašto bi to radila.  :?

----------


## Mala01

> Mala01, najbolje je da mjeriš običnim toplomjerom, on ti je najtočniji što se tiče rezultata
> Digitalni imaš par vrsta, najčešći su oni koji su izgledom kao i obični, očitanje traje oko 1 minute, ili oni za u uho gdje očitanje traje oko 1-2 sekunde. Niti jedan od tih digitalnih nije posve pouzdan, a neće ti puno pomoći ni kod bebe ako želiš znati točnu temperaturu. 
> Ja imam Braun-ov za uho koji koristim za usporedbu kod Nina i koliko puta da očitavam temp. toliko različitih rezultata dobijem i odaberem srednju vrijednost, ali kad želim znati točnu temp. onda koristim klasični. Digitalni sam dobilna na poklon, a dobar je samo bio u fazama kad je Ninu mjerenje temp. bilo traumatično i odbijao je mjeriti temp.
> Za sebe koristim isključivo klasični toplomjer za mjerenje bazalne temp.


Hm, znači da sam olako potrošila 400kn    :Sad:   :Mad:   Dvoumila sam se između maybe baby (koji isto toliko košta, a čula sam da ne koristi baš) ili tog digitalnog, i eto, odlučila se za ovo drugo što se nije očito pokazalo kao dobra investicija... mogla sam si za 400 kn kupit cipele!   :Grin:   ali što je tu je. vračam se na živin toplomjer, a ovaj ću valjda iskoristiti kad mi dijete dođe na vratašca!   :Saint:  Tnx, anyway!    :Kiss:

----------

Procitavsi cijeli ovaj topic morala sam jednostavno provjeriti stanje stvari, jer je i mene jako zbunilo ovo s toplomjerima. I kod mene je stanje ovakvo - 
prvo mjerenje s digitalnim: 36.79, 
prvo mjerenje zivinim: oko 36.70, 
drugo mjerenje digitalnim: 36.69
drugo mjerenje zivinim: 36.70
trece mjerenje digitalnim: 36,50 !

Argh! Sad tek vise ne znam sto misliti. 

Mala1, kakav je to toplomjer za 400 kn? :shock: 
Meni nisu ni ponudili nista skuplje od 100 kn, a kupila sam neki od 60kn, Samsungov i to samo zato jer ima dvije decimale, inace bih uzela jos jeftiniji  :Smile: . Ali sad nakon ovog mjerenja mislim da cu sljedecih par dana mjeriti s oba, bar da vidim razliku...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ne kužim te usporedbe.  :?  Zašto je bitno da li se razlikuju digitalni i živin? A vidim da su razlike minimalne. Pa mjerit ćete samo sa jednim i taj će vam pokazivati ok, uopće se nema smisla zamarati sa tim 0.1 stupnjem razlike.  :?  

Ja mjerim sa digitalnim već mjesecima i nemam nikakve zamjerke. Sa živinim nisam ni probala, jer sigurno neću čekati 5 minuta da u 6 ujutro izmjerim temperaturu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Pa i ja uvijek mjerim digitalnim, bas zato jer je najbrzi, ali iznenadila me nepreciznost od cak 0.2 stupnja koja mozda nekim curama niti nije znacajna, ali kod mene su dosta mali pomaci u temperaturi pa 36.5 i 36.7  moze biti znacajno. Imam cesto "flat" temperature... Mislim, kad se vec uopce zamaram mjerenjem, onda neka bude kako spada   :Wink:  

Inace, potpuno te razumijem po pitanju 5 minuta cekanja u cik zore. Ponekad mi se i ova digitalna minuta cini kao vjecnost...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma ne, kužim ja da ti je bitno 0.2 stupnja, nego sam mislila da će ti digitalni to ionako pokazati kad mjeriš samo sa njim. Znači, čak i da ti inače pokazuje nekih 0.1 stupnja razlike od živinog, vjerojatno će ipak biti dosljedan onome što sam mjeri. E jesam sad zakomplicirala...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------

Ajoj, jesmo se upetljale, ha?   :Laughing:  Mozda niti ja nisam bila bas najjasnija s onim mjerenjima, ali sve to sam izvela u desetak minuta, pa mi se digitalac nije pokazao uvjerljivim jer je pokazao toliku razliku u tako kratko vrijeme. Ali dobro, vise nije niti bitno.

Moje misljenje je da ako se svako jutro mjeri pod istim uvjetima u isto vrijeme i istim toplomjerom da je mjerenje relevantno. Ne mjerim u krevetu (jer MD ima nesto protiv s vremena na vrijeme?!) ali zato svako jutro guram toplomjer u usta cim usecem u kupaonu. Probala sam provjeravati da li se promijeni temperatura u tih pet koraka i nema razlike.  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Moje misljenje je da ako se svako jutro mjeri pod istim uvjetima u isto vrijeme i istim toplomjerom da je mjerenje relevantno.


Da, to sam i ja mislila.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Mala01

> Mala1, kakav je to toplomjer za 400 kn? :shock: 
> Meni nisu ni ponudili nista skuplje od 100 kn, a kupila sam neki od 60kn, Samsungov i to samo zato jer ima dvije decimale, inace bih uzela jos jeftiniji . Ali sad nakon ovog mjerenja mislim da cu sljedecih par dana mjeriti s oba, bar da vidim razliku...


Ma ne pitaj   :Mad:   to je neki Boschov. Mislim, super je, fakat, ali nije TAK dobar. A još i nema dvije decimale   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A što se tiče tih uzastopnih mjerenje... baš sam i ja htjela s vama podijeliti moje iskustvo. Naime, ja sam primijetila da mi je PRVO mjerenje (digit. ili živinim, svejedno) uvijek NAJVIŠE! A kasnije mi pada (kad se već dignem iz kreveta, hodam itd.)  :?  a svi savjetuju da se ne smiješ micati dok ne izmjeriš jer bi se tijelo moglo "probuditi" pa se temp. povisi. Eto, meni je recimo već nekoliko dana PRVA temp (bazalna) između 36.8-37.1 ?! A poslije mi zna biti i niža.... A ovulacija je prošla.

----------


## delfina

Evo da se i ja pridružim zbunjoli oko temperature. Meni je normalna temperatura oko 36.5. Kupila sam digitalni iz razloga što ujutro nemam vremena (ni strpljenja) mjeriti sa živinim toplomjerom. No na tom digitalnom je temperatura uredno 36.2. Kad izmjerim sa živinim dobijem za 0.3 veću vrijednost.
Jednu večer sam čisto probe radi išla nekoliko puta uzastopno mjeriti i temperatura je bila od 35.8 do 36.7, a sve to unutar 10-tak minuta. E sad ti budi pametan. Ili taj digitalni baš i nije pouzdan ili ja imam valunge   :Laughing:   ali onda ih ima i MM jer je i njemu prikazivao cijelu paletu različitih vrijednosti  :?

----------


## bepina

Da li je normalno imati temeraturu 36.0.
Jučer na prvi dan ciklusa bila mi je 36.3 i to mi se već činilo nisko, a danas je 36.0, molim iskusne da mi kažu da li bih možda trebala promijeniti toplomjer.
Pokušala sam viriti u tuđe liste i tamo sam vidjela uglavnom više rezultate mjerenja od mog.

----------

Bepina, mislim da se ne bi trebala zabrinjavati oko toga, pa nisu to preniske temperature. Meni je normalno oko 36.2-36.3 na pocetku ciklusa, a vidjela sam da ima puno karata gdje je temperatura i ispod 36.0. Mozes si pogledati u Chart gallery, ima zbilja puno grafova s kojima mozes usporedjivati. A ako imas VIP status, iskoristi ga pa pretrazuj do mile volje sa svim mogucim uvjetima  :Smile: .

Ja sam odlucila vratiti se dosadasnjem mjerenju, digitalac u kupaoni. Sad sam dva dana mjerila u krevetu i samo sam se iznervirala sbog razlicitih temperatura. Ah  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da li je normalno imati temeraturu 36.0.


Meni zna biti i 35.9, svatko ima drugačiju temperaturu.   :Smile:

----------


## Minky

> Da li je normalno imati temeraturu 36.0..


Ma ti si naša cool cura! Don't worry!   :Heart:

----------


## bepina

Hvala curke, svako malo se uplašim da nešto nije u redu pa tako i sa temperaturom.

----------


## Lindsay

Bepina, moja temperatura u prvom djelu ciklusa ide od 36,0 do 36,3, a u ciklusu kad sam ostala trudna jedan dan mi je bila i 35,9 tako da ti je to sasvim ok, netko ima nižu netko višu temperaturu. Ne moraš brinuti.

----------


## bepina

Hvala svima, zaista. baš je super što na forumu možeš pitati svaku sitnicu, a da ne ispadneš gnjavator (kako često bude kod liječnika).

----------


## Mala01

Kakve su vam temp. prije nego morate dobiti m.? Meni je danas 27 dan (znači trebala bi dobiti sutra-inače su mi točni ciklusi) i danas ujutro mi je temp. bila 36.9, a neki dan čak i 37?!
Hvala vam...

----------


## bepina

Ja sam tek ovaj ciklus počela mjeriti, no iz svega naučenog na ovom forumu i općenito o bazalnoj,  prije M. temperatura bi trebala pasti. Ostanak visoke temperature znak je trudnoće   :Grin:   :Grin:  . Sretno!

----------


## wewa

Mala, i ja imam (relativno) tacne cikluse, idu od 27 do 29 dc, i obicno dva dana prije crvene odvratnosti temp. pocne da pada; ne mjerim bazalnu, vec vecernju, uvijek poslije ovulacije bude 37,0, i tacno znam sta se desava ako spadne na 36,7 i nize...

nadam se da ce ti ta temp. potrajati jos nekih osam i po mjeseci  :Wink:

----------


## Lidija88

Mala, zelim ti lepi, veliki   *+* 

Razveseli nas !   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jelka

Mala, s obzirom da nema tvoje tablice na FF, tesko je reci. Kakve su ti temperature bile zadnja 2 tjedna?

Inace, i mene to zanima. Kak se temperatura ponasa pred mengu? Naravno, zanimaju me oba slucaja - i kad   :Evil or Very Mad:   dode i kad ne dode  :D .

Malo sam virkala tude tablice na FF i pokusala vidjeti sto me ceka za tjedan dana pa nisam nista skuzila. Curke dajte nam pomozite! Ima li mozda neki site s primjerima? 

 :Love:

----------


## bepina

Na fertility friendu imaš puno primjera, ja sam ih malo pregledavala  (također prema preporukama forumašica).

----------


## bepina

Joj, baš sam blesava uopće nisam vidjela da si napisala da si FF već pregledala. Sorry.

----------


## ivee

Može jedno pitanjce? Kako se oslonit na bazalnu temperaturu pogotovo u zimske dane?
Mala prehladica ili virus može poremetiti temperaturu :/  . I što se dogodi temperatura malo poraste, a mi mislimo ovulacija.

----------


## Mala01

> Mala, s obzirom da nema tvoje tablice na FF, tesko je reci. Kakve su ti temperature bile zadnja 2 tjedna?


Ma ja sam tek počela mjeriti ovaj mjesec, i trebalo mi je malo da skužim to na FF site-u... inače su mi temp. od ovulacije iznad 36.5! Ali nisam ja sigurna u sve to... meni je UVIJEK ujutro vruće kad se probudim jer je MM zima prek noći i onda je meni vruće   :Grin:   ne znam jel to može utjecati na temp?   :Grin:   ma sve pokušavam naći neki razlog za te "visoke" temp. jer mi je teško povjerovati da je to stvarno od trudnoće  :?  sad svaku malu bol u trbuhu pripisujem mengi!  :/
no, sutra ću se riješiti svih nedoumica, najkasnije prekosutra jer mi nikad baš ne kasni puno... Ali hvala vam na dobrim željama! Riječi vam se pozlatile!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Može jedno pitanjce? Kako se oslonit na bazalnu temperaturu pogotovo u zimske dane?
> Mala prehladica ili virus može poremetiti temperaturu :/  . I što se dogodi temperatura malo poraste, a mi mislimo ovulacija.


Imaš kućicu koju označiš ako imaš povišenu temperaturu, "fever". To se meni dogodilo prošli mjesec i FF jednostavno nije zabilježio te dvije temperature na chartu, kao da ih nisam ni izmjerila.

----------


## Jelka

Mala, a kako mjeris temperaturu? Oralno, ili ispod pazuha? Naime, ja sam prvi dan mjerila ispod pazuha, bila je 37,1!  :shock:  A naravno nisam bila bolesna. Onda je Nattie rekla da je samo mjerenje ispod jezika pouzdano i probala tako. Bila je (ne sjecam se tocno) oko 36,4. Ja sam ti ujutro kao mala pec, skroz vruca, MM mi se uvijek prishmajhla.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Tak da ti to moze biti razlog visokih temperatura.

BTW, a zakaj ti nemas glisticu u potpisu?

 :Kiss:

----------


## Mala01

> Mala, a kako mjeris temperaturu? Oralno, ili ispod pazuha? Naime, ja sam prvi dan mjerila ispod pazuha, bila je 37,1!  :shock:  A naravno nisam bila bolesna. Onda je Nattie rekla da je samo mjerenje ispod jezika pouzdano i probala tako. Bila je (ne sjecam se tocno) oko 36,4. Ja sam ti ujutro kao mala pec, skroz vruca, MM mi se uvijek prishmajhla.   
> Tak da ti to moze biti razlog visokih temperatura.
> BTW, a zakaj ti nemas glisticu u potpisu?


Mjerila sam u ustima jutros i bila je 36.9 ili 37 (nisam baš ni gledala jako bistro jer sam znala da moram dobiti pa mi nije bilo ni tak važno, a sada...  :shock: ).
Kaj se tiče zmijice..   :Embarassed:   ne znam kako da si to stavim   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jelka

Jesi probala pročitati uputstva na topicu Kako staviti ticker... (tako nekako ide)? Mislim da je tamo čisto zgodno objašnjeno, a ak ti ne ide, napravit ću ti ja i sve ti objasniti.

I meni je to bilo jako komplicirano u početku, ali zapravo je super zgodno.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ljubicica

Kad ste vec kod temperature, kakva vam je za vrijeme ovulacije tj kako znate da ce ovulacija uskoro biti? Koji su vam jos pokazatelji da ovulacija dolazi?
Koji dan ciklusa vam obicno dodje ovulacijai nakon koliko dana posle nje dodje M? 

 :Smile:

----------


## Mala01

E Jelka, tnx! Vidjela sam taj topic ali uopće nisam znala da je to za to!   :Laughing:   baš sam biserka!
Ljubičica, sve ovo što si pitala zapravo je i bit mjerenja bazalne. Tj. ako to skužiš onda si na konju!   :Smile:   Ja ti mogu reći svoje iskustvo, ali mislim da je to dosta individualno i nema pravila. Ja sam počela mjeriti ovaj mjesec i inače imam točne m. (28, točno u dan) i temp. su mi bile u prvom dijelu do ovulacije negdje do 36.6, a onda se počelo povisivati (36.7-36.9). No kako sam ti ja to sve uzela kao eksperimentalni pokušaj, nisam se previše koncentrirala na sve to. Mjerila sam prije dizanja iz kreveta i to je to.
Inače, jutros mi je temp bila OPET 36.9! Danas mi je 28 DC. MM mi ne da još raditi test jer smo se već puno puta razočarali pa me kao želi zaštiti od toga   :Grin:  
Pa trebala se već spustiti, JEL TAKO?!?   :Grin:

----------


## bepina

Da vam iskreno kažem cure, ja se nadam da ću ostati trudna i prije nego naučim uspoređivati svoje tablice.  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

> Da vam iskreno kažem cure, ja se nadam da ću ostati trudna i prije nego naučim uspoređivati svoje tablice.


Drzim ti fige da i bude tako   :Kiss:

----------


## SNOOPY

> Kad ste vec kod temperature, kakva vam je za vrijeme ovulacije tj kako znate da ce ovulacija uskoro biti? Koji su vam jos pokazatelji da ovulacija dolazi?
> Koji dan ciklusa vam obicno dodje ovulacijai nakon koliko dana posle nje dodje M?


U principu, dan prije ovulacije meni temp. padne! Tj. U prvom dijelu ciklusa temp. mi je do 36,5, dan prije ovulacije padne za 0,1 - 0,2 stupnja i onda krene rasti do kraj ciklusa do 36,9. Dan prije menge opet padne za 0,1 - 0,2.

----------


## Ljubicica

Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:  Znaci to se najvise moze skontati po temperaturi.

----------


## Dabo

Inace, ja skuzim ovulaciju po pojacanoj sluzi, bolovima u jajnicima i zeljom za...   :Wink:  
To je bilo prije kada sam pratila ovulaciju da slucajno ne bih ostala u drugom stanju i tocno sam mogla skuziti koji mi je to dan tj. plodni dani.  Od kad sam pak pocela pratiti kako *bih* ostala u drugom stanju NISTA NE KUZIM!   :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## bepina

Meni je čudno to što sam jutros izmjerila temperaturu u 6.30 i bila je 36.1, a tri sata kasnije (da toliko sam još spavala) bila je 36.3, kako sam neposredno nakon mjerenja trebala na WC uzet ću prvu vrijednost, no nije mi draga ta promjena (čini mi se ipak prilično velika za relativno kratko vrijeme).

----------


## TeddyBearz

Računaj da ti se temperatura za sat vremena (dodatnog spavanja   :Grin:  ) povisi za otprilike 0.1 stupanj. Tako da je ovo što si izmjerila čisto ok.   :Smile:

----------


## bepina

Hvala, čini se da će me ovo mjerenje natjerati na uredan život, redovno lijeganje i rano ustajanje. :D

----------


## SNOOPY

Ma nemoraš se ustajati! :D 
Ja ti vikendom samo navijem sat, ubacim toplomjer u usta, kad zapišti, nastavim dalje spavati! I čak mi je i gušt, jer se nemoram ustati kad zvoni sat!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bepina

Problem mi je što teško zaspem nakon buđenja, ali ni izležavanje nije loše...  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja svaki dan izmjerim temp u 6 i onda nastavim spavati još satima.   :Grin:

----------

E da mi je bar biti tako kontrolirana... Cijeli (radni) tjedan se budim u 6.30 i odmah mjerim, a vikendom se budim oko 8. Ako bih se probudila ranije ne bih vise mogla zaspati, pa iskoristim to sto mogu bar malo duze dzonjati. Zato mi je na karti dzumbus jer tih sat i pol poremeti temperaturu dovoljno da zbuni FF kad mi treba odrediti dan ovulacije. Eh, a sve zbog sat i pol duzeg spavanja...   :Laughing:

----------


## bepina

Kad smo MMi ja bili na zaručničkom vikendu, uputili su nas u simptotermalnu metodu i naglasili kako i muževi moraju sudjelovati, najbolje time da paze na vrijeme i dodaju toplomjer ženi.  :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

MM se diže malo prije mene, pa kako tada više ne mogu spavati, samo turnem toplomjer pod jezik i odmaram. Ionako ne mogu više zaspati nakon što njemu zasvira budilica.

A za vikend imam taktiku -  stavila sam si na mobač da zvoni alarm svake subote i nedjelje u 7:30 (tad i preko tjedna mjerim). I nije bed nastaviti spavati. Možda ne spavam tako slatko kako bi da nisam prekidala san, ali ionako subotom i nedjeljom spavamo predugo, ponekad čak do 11.

 :Kiss:

----------

Uh, uh, jutros mi je temperatura malo skocila, ali sudeci prema proslim ciklusima sasvim dovoljno za O. A tokom cijelog jutra, pa i sada, imam one ovulacijske bolove, tocno osjecam kako se dole nesto zbiva. Ajme, nadam se da sam u krivu i da ce ovulacija pricekati jos dva dana da MD dodje s puta...   :Sad:  
Hm, mozda zapravo i nije lose jedan mjesec pauzirati, bar cemo se malo opustiti  8) 
Ali onda, sljedeci mjesec mora biti prave akcije!   :Laughing:

----------


## BubaSanja

Dakle, totalno sam zbunjena.


20 DC mi je skocila temp, sto znaci da sam ovulirala. 29 DC je stigla menga. Prekratka druga faza???

Zasto se to dogadja? Jel moze to imat neke veze sa manjkom progesterona ili tako sto? Bubam bezveze....


Napominjem da sam se drzala pravila kod mjerenja, znaci malo je teze da su krive vrijednosti.

----------


## meli

Ima dosta žena koje imaju prekratku drugu fazu ciklusa. Temperatura može, ali i ne mora biti jasan pokazatelj da se ovulacija doista i dogodila, tj. da je folikul prsnuo. Možda bi bilo dobro da jedan ciklus pratiš sazrijevanje folikula kod liječnika, folikulometrijom, te da zatražiš savjet glede lutealne faze.  :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bubonja, kratka lutealna faza obično znači manjak progesterona.  :/

----------


## bepina

Poludjet ću s ovim mjerenjem. Danas mi je temperatira opet pala, onaj njihov semafor pokazuje kako više nisam u plodnom razdoblju, a zbog infekcije nema sluzi (možda zati ni temperatura ne valja). Ako sam i gajila neku nadu da je unutra ostalo plivača do pretpostavljene ovulacije, sada je sve propalo. Sutra sam napokon naručena kod ginića, ali mi je već muka od medazola i vaginaleta.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Lidija88

Dakle, neverovatno !!!   :Rolling Eyes:  moja temperatura ima vrednosti kao da sam vec u lutealnoj fazi...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

bepina, ne sikiraj se toliko,  :Love:   nemoj bas do kraja verovati FF, ipak je to samo kompjuterski program   :Wink:

----------


## bepina

Stvarno ti je visoka temperatura, pogotovo se to čini meni kojoj su normalne vrijednosti 35.8-36.0. 
Koliko već dugo mjeriš, da li ti se to već događalo?

----------


## Lidija88

Merim T od pre 3 meseca, mislim da mi je na pocetku jednog ciklusa isto tako bila povisena ali samo par dana, pa je posle toga pala na 36,3-36,5. Na FF kazu da je to zbog ''zaostalog'' progesterona u organizmu i da je prolazno, sto je i bilo, ali sad, vec mi je 10. dc a vidi ''lude'' temperature  :?   :Rolling Eyes:  ma ko ce ga znati... :/

----------


## Kristina1

Lidija, nisu bitne apsolutne vrijednosti, bitno je samo da se može uočiti skok nakon ovulacije! Meni se isto znalo desiti da imam "visoke" temp. prije ovulacije...

----------


## Lidija88

Kristina, mislim da se vidi na mom grafu od prethodnog ciklusa da su mi T bile znacajno nize u ovo vreme (10.dc)... videcemo kako ce se dalje kretati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kristina1

Ja ti u svakom slučaju držim fige za ovaj mjesec, za jedan divan Božićni poklon, sigurna sam da će ti sve biti OK sa ciklusom. 
MM mi je danas rekao super stvar - "nemoj biti tužna, svaki mjesec koji prođe smo sve bliže danu kada ćemo našu bebu donijeti kući"... E pa to je meni apsolutna istina i ja ti stvarno vjerujem da ćemo SVE mi jednog dana donijeti kući našu slatku dječicu. To će biti divan dan.   :Kiss:  :D

----------


## Lidija88

Draga Kristina, slazem se sa tobom !!!   :Love:

----------


## SNOOPY

Evo, da vam se i ja požalim, i meni je danas promijenio FF dan ovulacije, što mi se nikako ne sviđa :/ . Do danas je bila na 14DC, a danas ju je promijenio! :/   :Mad:   :? Nema njemu veze ni što je sluz bila kakva je bila, ni što je cerviks bio kakav je bio..... samo izgleda gleda temperaturu! :/   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:  

Ak je fakat 16DC bila ovulacija, onda smo fulali.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## odra

Joj, žene, meni se stvarno čini da se previše opterećujete temperaturom! Treba promatrati svoje tijelo, ali ovako vas FF dodatno iznervira, ne znate ni same što bi mislile. SNOOPY, ja se nadam da se ff vara i da ste strefili!!!!  :Heart:  

Sorry, nemojte mi se uvrijediti, to je samo moje mišljenje. Previše...previše...  :Wink:

----------


## bepina

Cure, kad vi mjerite temperaturu?
 Ja nekim danima izlazim u 6 pa sam odlučila mjeriti u 5.30. Kada ponekad ponovim mjerenje (ako mogu ostati spavati) vrijednosti se razlikuju i do tri-četiri stupnja (npr. danas sa 35.9 na 36.3). Uz sve to nema ništa od ovulacije zabilježeno pa sam mislila da možda ja prerano mjerim ili tako nešto... :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja mjerim svaki dan u 6 i vratim se spavati. Čak i vikendom. I ne ponavljam mjerenje, ne vidim potrebu za tim.   :Smile:

----------


## Lidija88

Ja merim T kad se probudim, znaci, nisam dosledna i ne radim kako treba... :/  mada je to uglavnom u isto vreme 8 - 9 h  :? Kad ustanem rano, recimo u 7 h i te kako se razlikuju vrednosti T (niza je !)

----------


## Ljubicica

> Nema njemu veze ni što je sluz bila kakva je bila, ni što je cerviks bio kakav je bio..... samo izgleda gleda temperaturu! :/


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Bas si me nasmijala sa FF. Ma pusti to, kompijuter veze nema. Ja se nadam da si ti ipak potrefila  :Wink:   i da uskoro jedno malo bude u tvojoj tibi  :D

----------


## SNOOPY

Ajde bar da nekog razveselim!  :Laughing:  
ma ljuta sam malo na njega, ali ja ipak vjerujem da je O bila 14DC.  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dakle, totalno sam zbunjena.
> 
> 
> 20 DC mi je skocila temp, sto znaci da sam ovulirala. 29 DC je stigla menga. Prekratka druga faza???
> 
> Zasto se to dogadja? Jel moze to imat neke veze sa manjkom progesterona ili tako sto? Bubam bezveze....
> 
> 
> Napominjem da sam se drzala pravila kod mjerenja, znaci malo je teze da su krive vrijednosti.


dobro kaze Teddy, a i sama dobro slutis- vrlo vjerojatno manjak progesterona.
pogledaj ovaj topic http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6637  , vit. B6 ti mozda moze pomoci da se uspostavi hormonalna ravnoteza, pa da se digne i razina prog. i time produzi lut. faza  :Wink:

----------


## Mala01

Molim vas recite mi jel vam se ikad desilo da vam temp pocne opadati kako se blizi sredina ciklusa?!? Naime, meni je pocetkom ciklusa bila 36.7 i to sve do 10 dana kada mi je odjednom PALA na 36.5 i to se ponovilo i danas (11 CD), a sluz lijepa prozirna, i ima je ko u prici... :? 
Hvala na podijeljenim iskustvima   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mala01, ponekad temperatura padne tik pred ovulaciju ili na dan ovulacije.
A uz tu lijepu, prozirnu sluz, ako je ima puno i jako je rastezljiva, to ti je prilicno dobar znak da ovuliras...prema tome  :Wink: ...

----------


## wewa

pa da, to je sasvim normalno, vjerovatno ti je danas ili sutra dan O  :Wink:  
znachi, u akciju! 8)

----------


## Mala01

Ma da?! Super, nisam znala da je to normalno. Ali zato imam vas!!   :Wink:  
Bilo je jučer akcije, što bi značilo da nismo fulali!   :Grin:  
Jedino mi nije jasno kad će početi rasti temp? Čitala sam da temp počinje rasti s porastom progesterona, a to je u drugom dijelu ciklusa, zar ne? Znači da teoretski ovulacija može i proći pa da temp naraste?

Sad sam ga zakomplicirala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wewa

ovako: u prvom dijelu ciklusa temp. je generalno niza, onda tik pred ovulaciju padne i naglo raste sljedeci dan-dva. ostaje tako povisena cijeli drugi dio ciklusa, sve do dan-dva prije menstruacije ili, u slucaju da je doslo do zaceca ponovno raste i ostaje tako povisena do kraja trudnoce.

to bi bio skolski, trostruki graf:
1. folikularna faza - najniza, s padom pred ovulaciju
2. lutealna faza - prvi porast, s eventualnim padom u vrijeme implantacije
3. trudnoca - drugi porast.

nadam se da ti je sad jasnije  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kad temperatura poraste, znaci da se O vec dogodila.
Tako da samo mjerenje temperature ti moze reci tek retrogradno kad je bila ovulacija.
Ako ciljas odnose, onda je jako bitno da pratis i druge simptome, najcesce cervikalnu sluz, a neke zene prate i polozaj/mekocu cerviksa.
Super da pratis sluz i ako imas puno te prozirne plodne sluzi, to je jako dobar znak , jer u njoj "plivaci" mogu prezivjeti i do 4 dana :D .
Iskoristi ove dane  :Wink:  , sve dok temp. ne poraste.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Mala01

Na zalost ne vidim slicicu, ali sam shvatila. To onda i objasnjava lagano krvarenje koje mi se dogodilo jucer (bas je to jutro pala temp!) cemu nisam pridodavala neku osobitu paznju jer nije bilo strasno-vise onak smeckasto nego bas pravo krvarenje...
Izgleda da je ovaj ciklus kod mene skroz "skolski"  :D  
mozda dodje skolski i do trudnoce!!   :Grin: 
tnx cure

----------


## Jelka

Mala, ma bit će to super, vidjet ćeš! Samo treba dočekati da M kasni i voila!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Sandrij2

Bok svima!
Prvo, moram pohvaliti ovu stranicu koju vec dugo pratim, ali dosad se nisam registrirala. 
A sad sam nekako osjetila potrebu biti u vasoj/nasoj obitelji. 
Zapravo, sve je krenulo kad sam se htjela malo informirati o toj "famoznoj" bazalnoj temperaturi... Samo, sad vidim da vec dugo nitko nije bio na toj temi, pa sam malo tužna što necu imati s kim pričati o tome, a ne biti dosadna. 
No, ja moram reci, danas je 26.dc i (ne)čekam... 
Mjerila sam baz.temp. i po tome ovulacija je bila 18.dan što me totalno iznenadilo, nekako sam bila sigurna da se to meni događa upravo 14.dan. Možda zato prethodna 2-3 mjeseca nije "upalilo"?   :Wink:

----------


## Nardana

Drage moje!
Znam pravila kako se mjeri bazalna temeperatura i pridržavam ih se. Samo me nešto buni. Svugdje piše da se mjeri nakon prospavanih 4 sata u komadu. Svako jutro se ustajem u 06:30 A ja sam odredila da mjerim temperaturu između 06:00 i 06:30 jer znam da je to vremenski razmak koji je dozvoljen.Ali što mi se događa zadnje dane? Valjda je već tijelo naviklo da se u isto vrijeme svako jutro budi i onda se sama ponekad probudim oko 5 i nešto, ovisi kako koje jutro, budem budna koji minut do dva,tri i onda odmah zaspim i ponovo se probudim oko 6 i nešto i izmjerim temperaturu. Da li to moje buđenje može utjecati na bazalnu?Nigdje nisam pronašla nešto o tome!

----------


## Franny

ma ja mislim da ti to ne bi trebalo utjecati. jer dok god se ti u 5 ujutro ne dizes iz kreveta i ne odes obavljat neke poslove (toalet, tusiranje, bilo kakvu jacu fizicku aktivnost), dotle ti se to sve tolerira.
ja sam u pocetku isto krivo mjerila jer cim se probudim odmah mi je jaaaaako sila pi-pi pa sam mjerila nakon sto sam to obavila. kasnije su mi cure rekle da je to krivo, medjutim par puta sam cisto iz stosa izmjerila odmah kad otovrim oci i oper ponovila nakon sto obavim pi-pi i temp je bila jednaka.
bitno ti je, bar ja tak mislim, da se ne gibas je je to temp. tijela u mirovanju (naravno, okretanje i mijenjane polozaja spavanja se ne ubraja u to). dakle, bez neke fizicke aktivnosti koja bi ti povisila temp.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo, danas je 27.dc. Imam svakakve simptome  :Wink:  
I predmenstrualne: lagano bockanje u donjem dijelu trbuha, grudi osjetljive kao i inače u to vrijeme....
Ali i trudničke (barem kako ih ja zamišljam, jer iz iskustva ne znam): Jede mi seeeeee, pa neka žgaravica, pa podrigivanje, a inače to ne radim, fina sam   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa eto onda čekamo...

----------


## Garfy

Evo da se i ja uključim malo  :Smile:   Imam dva pitanja ao mi netko može pomoći Da li je netko naručio digitalni bazalni toplomjer sa neta. Ja sam ga naručila i dobila, ali su vrijednosti tamo od 97-99, mislim da je 97 kao 36 na živinom. Ako netko zna pomagajte!! i drugo pitanje jeli moguće dobit M a da ti temp. ostane 37,0. To mi se dogodilo ovaj mjesec, a nikada prije, obično mi padne pred M na 36,3.? M mi je normalna, bar ja mislim.

----------


## Indi

> Evo da se i ja uključim malo   Imam dva pitanja ao mi netko može pomoći Da li je netko naručio digitalni bazalni toplomjer sa neta. Ja sam ga naručila i dobila, ali su vrijednosti tamo od 97-99, mislim da je 97 kao 36 na živinom. Ako netko zna pomagajte!! i drugo pitanje jeli moguće dobit M a da ti temp. ostane 37,0. To mi se dogodilo ovaj mjesec, a nikada prije, obično mi padne pred M na 36,3.? M mi je normalna, bar ja mislim.



Vjerojatno ti je toplomjer u Farenhajtima, nađi negdje na netu koliko je to Celzijusa, ja sam neki dan tražila, ali ne znam di sad....

Moguće je dobiti M i da je temperatura još dan-dva povećana.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.metric-conversions.org/te...it-celsius.htm

----------


## Arijana

Evo ti link za °C

http://people.uncw.edu/dixonrd/tempconv.htm

----------


## loris

Meni je prošli mjesec T bila 37 i dobila sam dva dana prije opće neznam kada je bila ovulacija  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## s_iva

Cure, molim Vas za pomoc!
Sad sam negdje procitala da se bazalna temperatura ne mjeri ispod ruke, i da se te vrijednosti ne uzimaju kao mjerodavne. A ja, seljo, pocela mjeriti ovaj mjesec po preporuci doktora, i to krivo (izgleda).   :Grin:  

Da li znate koliko se razlikuju vrijednosti izmjerene oralno i ispod ruke?

Ja sam sve do 12.DC imala 36,3, 13.-ti dan se spustila na 36,2, a dan iza toga je skocila na 35,5. Taj dan sam osjetila i lagano probadanje u jajniku, pa se nadam da je to to!!! Sta vi mislite?

----------


## s_iva

Ispravak: skocila na 36,5 !!!

----------


## Lutonjica

s_iva, nije uopće bitno koja je razlika između između temperature pod rukom i u ustima, jer o ovulaciji ne govori visina temperature, nego temperaturna razlika prije i poslije.
važno je samo da sad do kraja ciklusa mjeriš pod rukom, a onda idući ciklus možeš krenuti mjeriti u ustima, ili vaginalno.

----------


## s_iva

Lutonjica, hvala na brzom odgovoru!   :Love:

----------


## aannkkaa

CURE MOLIM ZA POMOC AKO NEKA ZNA???  :?  moja O ovaj mesec je trebala da se desi 26,27 datuma?? i test mi je za O bio 24 pozitivan.medjutim moja BT je 24-36.3  25-36.3  26-36.1   27-36.3   28-36.3  29-36.3   30-36.3  inace je merim svaki dan tacno u 10.00 casova nako budjenja,pod jezik na isto masto(digitalni topl.) al po tim merenjem mislim da O jos nije nastupila il jeste ?????? :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## lanaaa

Prvo da avs sve pozdravim i evo imam i a jedno pitanje. radila sam inseminaciju prije 6 dana,a zadnja 3 dana kad sam pocela mjeriti BT JE 36,9 ILI 37 nisam bas sigurna u onu jednu crticu. inace temperatura normalna mi je  36,5. Iam li kakve nade da su to znakovi za mogucu trudnocu? Hvala Vam unaprijed

----------


## Charlie

*lanaaa*, u drugom dijelu ciklusa normalno je da je BT povišena zbog progesterona kojeg luči žuto tijelo, a ako uzimaš još i utriće, to dodatno utječe. Ako bi BT ostala povišena do 18dpo to bi moglo značiti trudnoću, ali za sada je još prerano da bi se po BT išta moglo zaključiti. Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## annabell

Ja mjerim BT vec nekih 3 mjeseca i "testirala" sam 2 razlicita digitalna toplomjera (uvijek jedan za drugim). Ponasaju se slicno, ali na jednom mi je temp. uvijek visa za cca 0.3 C, a na drugom niza :? . Oba su na jednu decimalu, mjerim oralno. Inace, dosta su mi tem. niske (u prvom dijelu ciklusa) od 35.6 do 35.9, tek se u drugom dijelu dignu iznad 36 stupnjeva C. Vidim da na onim chart-ovima na Fertility Friend niti nema tako niskih vrijednosti  :/ 
Ima li netko iskustva sa ovako niskim temperaturama i sa toplomjerima kojima bas "ne vjeruje"?
I, jos nesto, citala sam vec, ali ako mi mozete ponoviti -koliki treba biti skok u temp. da se moze potvrditi ovulacija? (onako "školski")

----------


## pirica

> Ja mjerim BT vec nekih 3 mjeseca i "testirala" sam 2 razlicita digitalna toplomjera (uvijek jedan za drugim). Ponasaju se slicno, ali na jednom mi je temp. uvijek visa za cca 0.3 C, a na drugom niza :? . Oba su na jednu decimalu, mjerim oralno. Inace, dosta su mi tem. niske (u prvom dijelu ciklusa) od 35.6 do 35.9, tek se u drugom dijelu dignu iznad 36 stupnjeva C. Vidim da na onim chart-ovima na Fertility Friend niti nema tako niskih vrijednosti  :/ 
> Ima li netko iskustva sa ovako niskim temperaturama i sa toplomjerima kojima bas "ne vjeruje"?
> I, jos nesto, citala sam vec, ali ako mi mozete ponoviti -koliki treba biti skok u temp. da se moze potvrditi ovulacija? (onako "školski")


ja mjerim sa živinim, ali sam probala i sa digitalnim i na digitalnom mi je bt dosta niža, e sad meni ti je skok bt ovisno o ciklusu od 0,2-0,3 stupnja i onda se penje dalje

----------


## luni

> Ja mjerim BT vec nekih 3 mjeseca i "testirala" sam 2 razlicita digitalna toplomjera (uvijek jedan za drugim). Ponasaju se slicno, ali na jednom mi je temp. uvijek visa za cca 0.3 C, a na drugom niza :? . Oba su na jednu decimalu, mjerim oralno. Inace, dosta su mi tem. niske (u prvom dijelu ciklusa) od 35.6 do 35.9, tek se u drugom dijelu dignu iznad 36 stupnjeva C. Vidim da na onim chart-ovima na Fertility Friend niti nema tako niskih vrijednosti  :/ 
> Ima li netko iskustva sa ovako niskim temperaturama i sa toplomjerima kojima bas "ne vjeruje"?
> I, jos nesto, citala sam vec, ali ako mi mozete ponoviti -koliki treba biti skok u temp. da se moze potvrditi ovulacija? (onako "školski")


Pogledaj moj graf. Inače toplomjer je digitalni i uvijek su mi tako niske tepmerature, niske u usporedbi sa drugim curama. Kada bude 36,5 to je fešta   :Laughing:

----------


## annabell

Hm  :/ ... luni, ne 36 nego 35.....   :Embarassed:  
Ma ni ne muci me toliko razlika između ta dva toplomjera (pretpostavljam da je jedan bolji a drugi losiji tj. skuplji vs. jeftiniji) ali temperature....
Ipak, mozda najvaznije od svega - koliko treba biti skok da znam da je ovulacija? Strah me ove moje grafove odnijeti doktoru....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annabell

Zasto FF u grafu gdje inace crta tocke (plave ispunjene) spojene linijom, poneke tocke stavi bijele - plavi obrub ali bez ispune?
 :?

----------


## Charlie

Najvjerojatnije zato jer temp. nisi mjerila u isto vrijeme kao inače - takve dane označi bijelim kružićima

----------


## bony

ja moram reć da sam jako razočarana digitalnim toplomjerom,što se tiće mjerenja za O ,ok,on će tu pokazati skok iako će Temp biti niža.Hoču reć da ja danima imam temperaturu (zbog upale sinusa) a on mi pokazuje jedva 37.Otišla sam kupit živin i  :shock: 38,kad mi je 38,5 digitalac fino pokazuje 37,5,znam da je živin u pravu jer osijetim kad imam jaču kad slabiju Temp.To mi je strašno naprimjer ko ima djecu,izmjerite mu Tem. kad ono ne pokazuje a djete kuri   :? svašta

----------


## annabell

Aha!
To znaci ima veze sa vremenom mjerenja. 
Hvala ti. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Ma ja sam isto proucavala te razlike između toplomjera i zabrinjavala se s netocnim digitalnim... Ali jednostavno, ne mogu cekati zivinog ujutro   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Sad vec duze vrijeme mjerim digitalnim i znam da mi daje zapravo nize temp. nego sto jesu ali, u svrhu određivanja ovulacije, gledam samo skok a ne vrijednosti temperature (iako su mi vrijednosti ponekad jako niske pa si malo mislim...)

Jos jedno pitanje za sve cure: kako vodite spotting (smeđi iscjedak) u chart-u? Ja ga obicno imam dva tri dana prije M i racunala sam ga kao prvi dan M, ali sad vidim na FF da se to ne racuna kao M, nego se treba gledati prvi dan "crvenog" krvarenja.
Ima li netko iskustva s ovim?

----------


## Charlie

FF ti nudi opciju "spotting" tamo gdje i M pa onda izaberi to i neće ti prekinuti ciklus sve dok ne upišeš "pravu M" (a ona se broji od dana kad krene prava crvena krv; ako to bude iza 8 navečer onda od slijedećeg dana).

----------


## a72

> Ma ja sam isto proucavala te razlike između toplomjera i zabrinjavala se s netocnim digitalnim... Ali jednostavno, ne mogu cekati zivinog ujutro   .
> Sad vec duze vrijeme mjerim digitalnim i znam da mi daje zapravo nize temp. nego sto jesu ali, u svrhu određivanja ovulacije, gledam samo skok a ne vrijednosti temperature (iako su mi vrijednosti ponekad jako niske pa si malo mislim...)


  :Yes:

----------


## Jim

Cure,imam pcos od kada znam za sebe. Zanima me kako variraju vrijednosti temp. kod pcos? Meni do O bude oko 36,3 stupnja a onda skoči na 36,7 i do M stalno bude 36,7 ili 36,6. Da li je to normalno? Meni se to čini malo niska temperatura?

----------


## bony

*jim*-ja mislim da je to sasvim dovoljan skok temperature,ustvari ja se nadam zato što je meni isto tako otprilike sa 36,2 na 36,7.

----------


## Jim

Bony - hvala, sad sam mirnija. Kako se kod tebe razvija cervikalna sluz (s obzirom na pcos), da li je savršeno - ono kao kad pokazuju u kakvoj stručnoj literaturi od suhoće do potpuno prozirne veoma rastezljive sluzi?

----------


## bony

> Bony - hvala, sad sam mirnija. Kako se kod tebe razvija cervikalna sluz (s obzirom na pcos), da li je savršeno - ono kao kad pokazuju u kakvoj stručnoj literaturi od suhoće do potpuno prozirne veoma rastezljive sluzi?


zaboravih reć,ja nemam pcos,kod mene je sve ok,a što se tiće sluzi.....uh škrta je kod mene,ima je ,ali ne rastezljive, ni blizu.eto, a kakti samnom sve ok   :Grin:

----------


## Jim

Cure s PCOS kolike su vam vrijednosti bazalne temperature?  :Sick:

----------


## pujica

Jim, PCOS ne utjece na vrijednosti bazalne temperature

----------


## luni

> Cure s PCOS kolike su vam vrijednosti bazalne temperature?


Potpisujem pujicu, ali svejedno pogledaj moju. Ja imam PCOS

----------


## Pepe2

Nadovezala bih se na raspravu o digitalnom toplomjeru...
Ukoliko ga ostavite još malo nakon pištanja ( minut - dva) pokazat ce temperaturu još za 0.2 - 0.3 °višu...kad dosegne najvišu temp. stat ce na njoj...ja ga ne vadim odmah cim zapišti...

----------


## annabell

Hm, dobra ideja. 
Ja nekad mjerim vise puta (ili s vise toplomjera) i uzmem kao tocnu najvisu vrijednost, jer...mislim si,  nije se moglo nekom greskom previse zagrijati, za razliku od nizih temp. koje mogu biti krive jer se toplomjer zaustavi (i pisti) cim se prestane dizati vrijednost određenom brzinom.
Ipak, ako ga pustis duze nikad ne znas jel to ta vrijednost il bi mogla jos rasti... :/

----------


## Pepe2

koliko sam ja uočila, nakon pištanja poraste još do neke vrijednosti i stane...onda se ugasi nakon što je ta vrijednost stajala u mjestu neko vrijeme...tako mislim da ga treba držati sve dok god temp. raste...

----------


## luni

> koliko sam ja uočila, nakon pištanja poraste još do neke vrijednosti i stane...onda se ugasi nakon što je ta vrijednost stajala u mjestu neko vrijeme...tako mislim da ga treba držati sve dok god temp. raste...


Baš sam gledala jutros kad ono  :shock: stvarno. Nisam to nikada prije primjetila. A ništa sada ću nastaviti do kraja ciklusa ovako pa od slijedećeg počinjem sa očito višim temperaturama. Meni je pištalo na 35,8 i onda sam pustila da vidim šta će biti kad ono 36,2. Baš i nije mala razlika.

----------


## bony

i ja sam danas isprobala i ostala  :shock: ,stvarno,poslje pištanja još nalo naraste i stane  :D

----------


## BlaBla123

Bok,
Mjerim 3 mjeseca i zadnja 2-3 dana do men. pokazuje visoku 37.8 tj ne smanji se dao po knjigama. Imam normalan ciklus.
pozdrav
L

----------


## yasmina

cure,nikako da se učlanim na ff..
valjda ima previše članova...
pokušat ću još navečer, a ako neće ići, trebat ću vašu pomoć..
kažu na siteu da mi netko može poslati pozivnicu..

please  :Embarassed:  

do navečer...pusee  :Heart:

----------


## terka

Pocela sam ovog meseca da merim baz.temperaturu zivinim termometrom.Ako izmerim temperaturu oralno i pod pazuh ,prilicna je razlika.Kupila bih digitalni termometar ali ipak bih da se konsultujem sa vama koji se termometar pokazao kao najprecizniji?Da li je najbolje meriti oralno?

Hvala unapred!

----------


## a72

*terka*,
bazalnu mjeris pod jezikom,svaki dan u priblizno isto vrijeme,cim se probudis-prije neke druge radnje (ustajanje, govor itd...)
Sto se tice razlike, ja sam mjerila i sa zivinim , a otkad imam digitalni koristm taj jer mi brze ocita,a sad preciznost :/ , meni je bitan  ovulacijski "skok" u temperaturi,bitno mi je da mi to registruje( a to ti pokazu oba), a nije mi toliko bitno jeli to 36.3 ili 36.38 npr...
A neka me cure isprave ako grijesim...  :Smile:

----------


## bony

iako je na živinom temp. puno veća nego na digitalnom(do 0,5,barem meni) za O to nije bitno,bitan je taj skok koji se pokaže bez obzira kojim toplomjerom se mjeri.

----------


## Jim

Cure koje ste zatrudnile da li ste sve primjetile povišenje BT?

----------


## Jill

I mene to zanima i od kog dc ste to primetile? Pre ili posle očekivane M?

----------


## yasmina

temperatura padne nekad dan prije m, nakad  1dc..

sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## a72

*JIm & Jill*,  mozete pogledati moj graf u potpisu, ciklus od 29.8. (na grafu svjetlo plave boje), taj ciklus sam zatrudnila (poslije ihihihi  cekanja...), a temp. :/ nista posebno nije govorila.., pala je propisno na dan kad sam trebala dobiti m.- vidi se na grafu, a onda je sutra malo porasla, pa jos malo i tako lagano...nista znacajno.E , sad mozda je taj pad oznacio -kasniju-implantaciju...ne znam ,uglavnom bio je missed ab. 
Na FF. mozete popgledati trudnicke grafove i vidjeti kako su se kretale temp. a ima ih nesto postavljenih i ovde na temi "Nase bbt", mislim na strani 2 da su betty i sunce.m. stavile neke trudnicke grafove za poredjenje....Sretno!!!

----------


## †vanesax

Sad kad sam vas procitala, malo mi je lakse. Moj digitalni mi je izmerio 35,0 C :shock: Temp mi ni ne stigne do 36. Od sledeceg ciklusa ga ostavljam bar jos 3 min posle pistanja.
Hvala

----------


## terka

A koja bi to bila trudnicka temperatura?Da li mora biti veca od 37 C?

----------


## yasmina

ne mora biti iznad 37, ali se vrti usko oko te brojke..
znači 37,8 pa na više...

----------


## yasmina

ups, 36,8 pa na više...ispravak netočnog navoda  :Embarassed:

----------


## †vanesax

Molim neku od iskusnijih cura da pogleda moj chart. Mislim da je malo suvise "skokovit"  :? Prvi put ovaj ciklus merim BT, pa mi se cini nekako zbrda zdola

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *vanesax*, saljem ti veliku   :Kiss:  

Meni tvoj chart izgleda bas dobro. Koji odlican skok nakon ovulacije i konstantan rast. Nek i druge cure potvrde, ali ja mislim da bas tako treba biti. Istina da je chart skokovit, ali bitno je da vidis odredjenu tendenciju, a tebi je nakon ovulacije definitivno vidljiva tendencija rasta temperature. Takodjer, bitan pokazatelj da si uredno ovulirala je i cinjenica da i kad je temperatura ponovno malo pala nakon ovulacije, nikad nije pala tako nisko kao temperature koje si imala prije ovulacije. Evo, nadam se da ovo tumacenje pomaze.   :Love:

----------


## Natalina

Ako temperatura nakon ovulacije ima pad na temperature prije ovulacije tzv. dip da li to znači da nešto nije ok s ovulacijom!?  :?

----------


## yasmina

to bi moglo značiti da je došlo do implantacije  :Smile:  
sretno!

----------


## ninnicka

Drage cure,ovaj ciklus još nisam mjerila bazalnu temperaturu,spremam se od slijedećeg ciklusa.Objektivno ne osjećam nikakve tegobe i smetnje,bar ne zasad:Jučer mi je bio 21.dan ciklusa i temperatura izmjerena u ustima je iznosila 37,1.Danas,tek toliko da provjerim,opet sam ju izmjerila i opet je ravno 37,1.Jasno mi je da to nije ona izmjerena ujutro jer se samo ta uzima kao pokazatelj ovulacije,ali ako imate kakvu ideju,javite se.Kažem,možda se ispostavi da je u pitanju sasvim neš drugo,mada se još uvijek osjećam zdrava ko dren.Javite se savjetom,iskustvom,pozdrav Cool

----------


## fishica

Uobičajeno je da ti preko dana temp u ustima bude 37. Bar meni je tako.
Bazalna temp je samo ona mjerena ujutro i na temelju nje se može doći do valjanih zaključaka .

----------


## †vanesax

Ako ti je za utehu, meni preko dana zna biti 37,3 pod miskom, a zdrava sam  8) ...

----------


## Rene2

Nemojte se zamarati s dnevnim temperaturama. 
Jedino ispavno mjerenje je ujutro prije nego se ustanete, ništa piti/jesti, pa čak ni razgovarati.
Nakon što otvorite oči, toplomjer u usta, po jezik i držati ga minimalno 3 minute (čak i ako je digitalni). 

Sve drugo je niškoristi.


A ja ovaj mjesec shebala već drugi po redu toplomjer. Sad imam još samo onaj jeftinjak digitalac iz DMa.   :Razz:  

Uopće ne znam kako, ali skroz mi ispadaju iz ruke.
Ovaj zadnji se nije razbio, ali dio žive je zaostao na 36,5°C i kako god mjerim, nisam sigurna, pokazuje li mi točno. 

Ali baždarila sam ovaj DMov sa živinim i pokazuje dobro (uz uvjet da se drži minimalno 3 min u ustima). Ako ga izvadim iz usta čim zapišti, pokazuje za 0,2-0,4 manje.
Tak da znate.

----------


## pirica

*Rene* možda su polupani toplomjeri dobar znak, sjeti se samo *Storm*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rene2

Ma,   :Rolling Eyes:  kod mene je već toliko tih znakova vanzemaljskih bilo, da više ni ne obraćam pažnju.
Ni na toplomjere, ni na razbijene čaše(ono, "bit će muško"), ni...

Nekako bih voljela malo odahnuti od svega, ali srce mi ne da.
Ja čak i nedjeljom navijam sat u 6:30 samo da bih si toplomjer stavila u usta :smajlićlupaglavomozid:  :Nope:

----------


## Gaja

Ja stvarno ne razumijem više ... :/  
Što znači ako su mi tri temperature nakon navodne O, pale na ovu horizontalnu crtu. To mi nije bilo nikad do sad, a pratim već 9 ciklusa.

Da li to možda znaći da ovulacije nije bilo   :Sad:       ........

Samo to mi treba, a bas smo se "ubili" od hopsanja kako bi pokrili navodnu ovlulaciju.

----------


## luni

Ne znam Gaja, ali tako ti je bilo i u prošlom ciklusu. Meni nešta tu ne miriše dobro.  :/ Jesi išla kako na folikulometriju?

----------


## Gaja

Ma nisam  :? 

Dr. mi je rekao (ovaj mjesec bila na pregledu, sve uredno) da pratim 3 ciklusa BT pa da dođem da vidimo što ćemo dalje.

Ja mu kažem da pratim već 8 ciklusa, ali to ga nije zadovoljilo, nego kaže dajte vi ipak još 3 mjeseca mjerite ...

Točno da je bilo nešto slično prošli ciklus, ali je ipak bio nekakav dvofazni chart.

moram mjenjati doktora. Odo ja u Vili.

----------


## yasmina

gaja, intuitivno osjećam da nemaš razloga za brigu..
da su ti temp otišle ispod crte onda možda...
ovako mislim da je sve u granicama normale...
a prošli ciklus sve 5  :Wink:  ! 
sretno!!!!!

----------


## Gaja

Ma zlato si *Yasmina.*   :Love:  
Iz tvojih usta, u Božje uši ....

Nekako se ne mogu skulirati, prezabrinuta sam, živčana i cmoljava, tako da je sa O sve Ok ništa se ne bi moglo uloviti od silnog stresa. 

Mjenjala sam toplomjer (3 dan nakon O) jer sam prethodni razbila, pa mo
da je od toga.

----------


## pupeta

ja mjerim sa digitalnim toplomjerom i uvjek izmjerim 2 puta i uzmem u obzir ovu drugu temperaturu i uvjek je za stupanj vislja.
Ja isto imam dosta visoke temperature za pocetak ciklusa 36,7,36,9,37,4 i onda padne 12  ili 13 DC na 36,5 i to je najniza moja temperatura,zatim se opet penje 36,7,36,9,37,0,37,2 i tako do kraja ciklusa koji traje 36 dana.
Ima li koja slicna iskustva  :Sad:  
i neznam jeli uopce moze se prepoznati ovulacija izgleda totalno cudno,nemogu staviti graf jer neznam kako.

----------


## Reni76

> ...nemogu staviti graf jer neznam kako.

----------


## Reni76

> ...nemogu staviti graf jer neznam kako.


Idi na Menu, Sharing, pa na Home Page Setup. Na vrhu stranice ti piše Your Charting Home Page Web Address: i onda kopiraj ono što ti piše ispod i to upiši na svoj profil u web stranice ili možeš i u potpis.   :Kiss:

----------


## pupeta

ovaj ciklus mi je 12,13 DC pokazalo pad temerature na najnizih 36,5 pa opet povisenje ali 23,DC isti ovaj ciklus mi pokazuje pad na 36,1 i onda 24 DC povisenje na 37,1 i tako stoji vec 3 dana ali mi se i sluz cervikalna pokazala jako vodenasta i rastezljiva,jeli to dupla ovulacija ili mozda implatacija jer se sa sluzi pojavio  i smedji spoting jedan dan i to kap dvije.Mjesecnica mije svakih 36,37 dana,prerano je da budu znakovi mjesecnice.  :?

----------


## a72

*pupeta*, po svemu izgleda da je rijec o implantaciji, ali bi jos bolje bilo da nam das link na graf- da vidimpo kako to izgleda, ja vibram da bude  kako ti zelis~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pupeta

evo pokusvam staviti graf u ptpis nadam se da sam uspjela.  :Smile:

----------


## pupeta

zeznula sam se za jedan dan kada sam prepisivala graf pa sve se pomice za jedan dan sto znaci da na grafu pokazuje pad 22,on je lazan zapravo taj dan je 23 DC.Mjesecnica nije trajala 5 dana vec 6 dana jedan dan nisam upisala i odmah se sve pomaknulo  :Embarassed:   smotana ja!  :Embarassed:

----------


## †vanesax

Ovaj fefe mi je pomerio ovulaciju za dan unapred   :Evil or Very Mad:  . A ja kad sam isprva videla da sam odhopsala u pravo vreme, bas sam se obradovala. Ovako sad kad mi je pomerio, nista mi se vise ne uklapa. Jos mi uz sve to ni maybe baby nije pokazao paprat, s tim da ga na prvobitni kljucni dan (15dc) nisam ni pljucnula. To se vama recepcionarkama sigurno vec desavalo, pa vas molim za pomoc, jer sad vise uopste ne znam kad je zapravo bila O (ako je bila)

 :Heart:

----------


## Betty

ovaj ti je ciklus skroz drugaciji po temperaturama od onog prijasnjeg . Jel to novi pokrivac kupljen ili sta ?   :Grin:  

Ja cak nisam sigurna da ti je prosli ciklus bila tako rana ovulacija (13 dc ) jer je rijetkost druga faza ciklusa od 18 dana . Moguce da je bila 15dc a moguce i 18 dc . To bi ti dalo neku normalnu i uobicajenu duzinu lutealne faze od nekih 14-16 dana . 

Sto se tice ovog ciklusa ,  onda je moguce da je O bila 15 ili 16 dc , a ja sam sigurna da ce ti FF pomjeriti O na 19 dc  ako ti nastavi tempa rasti , jer imas tri iste uzastopne temperature  . Da nisi imala E sluz nakon 15 dc ja bih glasala za 15 dc , ali s obzirom na sluz do 18 dc neznam ..stvarno ne znam ...

Zao mi je sto ti bas nisam pomogla , ali jako su ti razlicite temperature u ova dva ciklusa .   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

E pa da *betty*. Ja sam bila ubedjena da mi je prosli ciklus O bila 18. dana. 
Inace, pokrivac nije novi, valjda je od proleca   :Laughing:  

Jooj, drage moje, sto sam vise u tome, sve me vise zbunjuju znaci  :? 

Eto npr. danas mi je maybe baby pokazao paprat, ali ne onako kao sa slike nego nekako više geometrijsku, a sluzi ni u priči. Verovatno sam jela nešto slano sinoć.

Ali kako bilo, da bilo. Tvoje mi je tumačenje bar malo olakšalo   :Kiss:

----------


## pupeta

jutros 5-i dan poslije ovulacije mi je BBT bila 37.0 a danas posljepodne mi je skocila na 37.6.
Obicno kada mjerim u jutro ostane ista cjeli dan bez obzira na kretanje,a sada se tako drasticno promjenila ,sto bi tocznacilo jeli prerano za implantaciju??? :?

----------


## pupeta

pogledajte moj graf molim vas sto sad zanaci ovaj pad i prazni kruzic na 36.7 a ne puni?
jeli ovo impantacija,napominjem da mi se pred vecer sinoc povisila na 37.6????? :shock:

----------


## luni

Kružić ti je prazni jer si unijela drugačije vrijeme mjerenja temp. od ostalih dana, a samim tim ako nije mjereno odprilike u isto vrijeme nije baš pouzdan pokazatelj temp.  :?

----------


## Novel

> pogledajte moj graf molim vas sto sad zanaci ovaj pad i prazni kruzic na 36.7 a ne puni?
> jeli ovo impantacija,napominjem da mi se pred vecer sinoc povisila na 37.6????? :shock:


kolika ti je vremenska razlika od inače što mjeriš?
ja mislim da bi mogla biti implantacija ako vrijeme jako ne odskače. naravno, ne mora svaki oad temoerature to značiti ali ja iz petnih žila
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:

----------


## pupeta

uvjek bbt mjerim u 7 sati u jutro,cudno da kruzic pokazuje da sam u neko drugo vrijeme mjerila.
mjerim ja i preko dana ali to ne upisujem,jucer popodne mi je skocila na 37.6 a vec jutros na 36.7
joj ja se nadam da je implatacija jer osjecam nekakvu cudnu bol po dnu trbuha od jutros,nije jaka ali osjecam da se nesto dogadja,valjda nije vjestica nikada mi nije dosla ovako rano.
ali hvala na vibrama   :Kiss:

----------


## pupeta

dali koja zna,dali ovo povisenje danas znaci implataciju na mom grafu?? :?

----------


## Gaja

*Pupeta*  to bi mogla biti inplantacija (onaj dan kada ti je temperatura pala ispod paralelne crte), ali treba vidjeti kako će ti se dalje temperatura kretati. Ja ti svim srcem vibram ~~~ da je.

Temperatura koju mjeriš preko dana je potpuno nevažna, jer se ona može povisiti iz razno raznih vanjskih utjecaja. Relevantna je jedino ona koja se mjeri u približno isto vrijeme nakon, čini mi se, barem 3 sata sna, bez ustajanja i bilo čega.

----------


## pupeta

ja se nadam da je implatacija,mjerim svako jutro u isto vrijeme.hvala  :Kiss:  
javim sto bude jedino mi je sumnjivo sto imam iscjedak jucer i danas onako kao pred ovulaciju :? kremast.

----------


## †vanesax

*pupeta*, meni bude kremast i posle ovulacije, ali ne znam da ti kazem koji je to DPO. Nekako mi je to normalno, jer ga imam sigurno par dana pre O i skoro celu postovulacionu fazu. 
Mozda ti je to od necega sto pijes sad? :/ 

*Betty* draga, hoces li, molim te, da mi pogledas moj fefe sad kad mi je opet pomerio O, i to na 19 dc (onako kako si ti i "prognozirala"). Kako ti sad izgleda moj graf?

Moze mi pomoci i neka druga iskusnija fefeovka   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

> *Betty* draga, hoces li, molim te, da mi pogledas moj fefe sad kad mi je opet pomerio O, i to na 19 dc (onako kako si ti i "prognozirala"). Kako ti sad izgleda moj graf?
> 
> Moze mi pomoci i neka druga iskusnija fefeovka


 Evo gledam i ceskam se po glavi ..   :Grin:  

Pa ovulacija je sigurno bila , chart izgleda super , mnogo bolji nego onaj predhodni . Kad je bila O nisam sigurna ...mada mi nekako ovaj presjek temperatura bas i ne stima za 19dc , nekako mi se vizuelno  ne slaze .  Vecina zena u folikularnoj fazi  ima par temperatura iznad ove crvene linije , pa se izvlaci neki prosjek , ali kod tebe i prosli ciklus ne mogu izvuci tu prosjecnu vrijednost tako da stvarno moze biti da si ovulirala 19 . Ja tipujem na 16dc da je bila O , jer mi se to  nekako slaze sa predhodnim ciklusom ( 16 dc ti je zadnja onako niza tempa ) a i ovaj ciklus kad u glavi povucem tu crvenu liniju graf mi izgleda onako kako sam ja navikla da jedan graf izgleda . 
Uglavnom potreban mi je kraj ovog ciklusa da bih mogla reci _Tad je bila O_  ali se nadam da ce ti se ovaj ciklus produziti sljedecih 9 mjeseci pa nam nece trebati tumacenja   :Grin:   :Love:  Sve u svemu ciklusi su ti fini .Brzo ces ti nama na T. bolovanje   :Grin:

----------


## pupeta

mozes li ti Betty pogledati moj chart ili neka koja se kuzi,tako sam nestrpljiva u iscekivanju  :Sad:

----------


## the enchantress

cure, imam pitanje...

je li normalno da su post O temperature i to nakon 8DPO flat? kao kod mene?   :Sad:

----------


## Reni76

> mozes li ti Betty pogledati moj chart ili neka koja se kuzi,tako sam nestrpljiva u iscekivanju


dobre ti je temp. neka nastavi biti tako visoko

----------


## Reni76

> cure, imam pitanje...
> 
> je li normalno da su post O temperature i to nakon 8DPO flat? kao kod mene?


nije loše što su iste, bitno je da se održe visoko

----------


## Betty

> mozes li ti Betty pogledati moj chart ili neka koja se kuzi,tako sam nestrpljiva u iscekivanju


Pa izgleda super . Imas taj dip 6dpo , moze biti implantacijski ( mislim nadam se ) nakon tog dipa nastavljaju se fine vece temperature .. Sve u svemu fin primjer ovulatornog charta i taj dip .. Mislim , znam ja sta bi ti voljela da ti ja kazem , al ja to ti to ne mogu reci . To ces morati test da pitas   :Smile:  . Ne znam kada bi bilo najbolje da radis test jer ne znam kolika ti je lutealna faza , ali obicno nakon 13 dc ako ne pocne padati temperatura mozes uraditi test trebao bi nesto pokazati ..
 Onaj iscjedak sto si spominjala , moguc je i od dodatnog progesterona koi vidim da uzimas . Sretno   :Love:  



> cure, imam pitanje...
> je li normalno da su post O temperature i to nakon 8DPO flat? kao kod mene?


 Ne znam cemu  taj tuzni smajlic kad su ti temperature bolje ovaj ciklus nego prosli . Vidim da si radila test , ako temperatura nastavi rasti sutra i prekosutra , bila flat ili ne , ponovi test . Chart ti izgleda super , ja bih da sam na tvom mjestu bila vesela , a ne tuzna   :Kiss:  Nije vazno da li su tempe flat ili ne , vazno je da ne padaju .. 

I jedna i druga morate malo stati na loptu . Razumijem ja to nestrpljenje  i strah , ne znam koliko  vec pokusavate  da zatrudnite , ali samo polako . Ciklusi su vam jako fini , ja bih ubila za jedan takav   :Grin:  . Ovulaciju ste ( nadam se ) potrefile , uradile ste sve sto ste mogle , a mi cemo svi drzati fige da je uspjelo , mada ja ne sumnjam da cete uskoro biti trudnjace i jedna i druga . Zato samo osmijeh .Sve ce se to srediti   :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

hvala ti Betty   :Love:  

nova sam na FF-u pa sam se malo zabrinula jer sam mislila da tempica mora imati postojani rast...

iako sada kužim da je po meni da bi brzo došla do 40 stupnjeva   :Embarassed:

----------


## terka

Kod mene prethodni ciklus sve po propisu,cak sam imala nazovi`implatation dip` 6 dan posle ovul. ali vestica je stigla.Tako da se u taj `dip` nemojte previse pouzdati   :Sad:  .

----------


## Rene2

Pa nitko nije rekao da je dip nešto pouzdano.

Tek sa 18 povišenih temperatura nakon utvrđene O, fefe preporuča testiranje.

----------


## pupeta

evo pogledajte moj graf ,temperatura se ne spusta danas ili sutra bi trebala dobiti M,grudi me tek prije dva dana nekako po malo bole ali samo ako ih stisnem i ledja su me jutros pocela boliti izgleda da vjestica ce ipak doci.
Da prestanem piti Dabroston?Neznam sto dalje?

----------


## ivana83

jesi radila test?

----------


## †vanesax

*pupeta* pa ti si bas hot! A kad bi probala sa testicem?   :Grin:  

Evo *ivana* i ja navijamo za testic :D

----------


## pupeta

hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ali ja sam uvjek hot pred stvari skoro pa uvjek imam povisenu temp,nisam napravila test strah me razocarenja,radije bi da dobijem M odmah sad nego da napravim test pa da vdim -----
pricekati cu jos do sutra obicno dobijem 36,37 DC.
Imam sve PMS simptome imam i mucninu i blagu bol po dnu trbuha i grudi me bole...
nadam se da sam ovaj put uspjela ali sa dozom rezrve  :Sad:

----------


## pupeta

evo pogledajte moj chart, promjenio mi je, dan O mi je pomaknuo i nije vise tocno kada je O bila,test negativan a temeratura povisila se na 37.4. sta nebi trebala padati :?  :?

----------


## †vanesax

A kad ti je fefe belezio O, pre ovog pomaka? Mozda je jos rano za test :? 

Zovemo *Betty* u pomoc  8) 

Ne brini se draga, dr gorepotpisana ce ti sve reci, cak iako se bude morala malo poceskati po glavi   :Grin:

----------


## pupeta

prvi put je pokazalo O 23 DC a sad pokazuje 24 DC i to nije siguran.
evo temperatura ne pada 37.4 neda mi se raditi test jer se izivciram   :Crying or Very sad:  
prvi put kada sam bila trudna ,mi je test pokazao blagu crtu  a kasnila M cijeli mjesec.
Inace jako puno pijem pa mozda popisam hcg pa se ne primjeti ili su mi Dabrostoni zeznuli cijelu M,pijem ih vec 6 mjeseci nebi trebali ali 
 :?  :?

----------


## loo

jedno pitanjce

prije 9,5 mjeseci sam rodila drugog sineka i voljela bi jos jedno djete ali tek tamo u zimu ili proljece ( nadam se curici )
e sada ono bitno : pocela sam piti kontracepciju a saznala sam recept za curicu 8tri dana prije ovulacije se prave curice) a posto neznm kada mi je inace ovulacija i znam da se saznaje mjerenjem jutarnje temp. zanima me da li to pali i kada sam na tabletama ili bi morala prestati piti i onda se baciti na mjerenje ?

unaprijed zahvalna na svakom odgovoru i znam da je tu mnogo zena koje bi  djete bilo kojeg spola i vjerojatno me preziru pa im se ispricavam na ovakvom pitanju.

----------


## Pepe2

stvarno vjerujes u taj recept? :? 
da, neka istraživanja pokazuju da su spermići koji nose xx kromosome nešto otporniji pa mogu duže preživiti, ali tko kaze da ce zbilja preziviti, a zar onda ne misliš imati odnose i dan prije i na sam dan O..ako budes kako ces znati koji je zaista oplodio jajašce?
daj prosvijetli me....

----------


## Pepe2

ima tu jos nesto...mjerenjem temperature ces utvrditi O kad vec prodje..kako se misliš vratiti tri dana unatrag?

----------


## pujica

osim toga dok pijes pilule nemas ovulaciju...

----------


## loo

e tomi je jako bitno da li imam ovulaciju kada sam na tabletama

dakle recept je ovakav: tri mjeseca moram pratiti jutarnju temp i biljeziti u tabeli sto mi je doc dala i onda bi znala da li imam pravilne ovulacije ili n e. Neznam kakva je fora sa nepravilnima ali ako pada na 14 dan zenska djeca se rade 10-11 dan.  i ne kaze ti nitko da se ne sexsas i 14 samo sa oprezom ili "suskavcem " ( moja doc ga tak zove)  :Laughing:  

doc mi kaze da je to 100% metoda a znam nekoliko njih kojima je to upalilo e da i muski spermici su puno brzi od zenskih tako da ako se na dan ovulacije sexate bez da pazite a prije toga ste obavili vec i jajna stanica jos nije oplodjena postoji velika sansa da muski spermici prestignu zenske oi oni ih oplode  :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

ma jel to recept od doc? Molim te otkrij nam adresu njene ambulante...sigurno ce mnogi pohrliti ...

----------


## ZO

bolje da ništa ne kažem  :Unsure: 
zaista nekad ostanem začuđena...
želim ti sreću   :Heart:

----------


## terka

Pa ima neceg u tome.Zenski spermici duze opstaju dok muski su brzi plivaci ali krace zive.Tako da donekle i moze da se utice na pol.

----------


## a72

> bolje da ništa ne kažem 
> zaista nekad ostanem začuđena...
> želim ti sreću


  :Yes:  
A ,opet, draga ZO neki ljudi prosto imaju sreće i takve stvari kod njih "rade"...  
I ja im želim sreću   :Smile:

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bolje da ništa ne kažem 
> zaista nekad ostanem začuđena...
> želim ti sreću  
> 
> 
>   
> ...


tako je   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Podizem jer me je zbunio txt sa sajta poliklinike Harni 


> Povećanje tjelesne temperature za najmanje 0.6 °C tijekom ovog tjedna upućuje na ovulaciju.


 Imate li nesto da kazete na to?

----------


## terka

Pa kad poraste temperatura to ukazuje da se ovulacija zavrsila(zuto telo je pocelo da povecava progesteron i temp. raste).

----------


## ivana83

vanesa, mislim da to fefe računa po svom i da se ne moraš zamarati s drugim informacijama  :Smile:  
drugo je kad ručno pišeš grafove i bilježiš, a ovo je tako uštimano i valjda dobro funkcionira.   :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

> Podizem jer me je zbunio txt sa sajta poliklinike Harni 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Povećanje tjelesne temperature za najmanje 0.6 °C tijekom ovog tjedna upućuje na ovulaciju.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Imate li nesto da kazete na to?


Ako sam ja shvatila dobro taj citat ( malo je teze jer je samo jedna recenica ) ali radi se o tjelesnoj temperaturi tokom sedam dana . Nakon O tjelesna temperatura jeste povecana zbog progestrona . Tako npr. meni ,  prije O tjelesna temperatura ( ne BAZALNA )  bude od 35, 8 -36- 2 dok u sedmici nakon O se vec krece od 36, 4- 37 . 
Pretpostavljam da si ti shvatila citat u smislu _" mora skociti tempa za 0,6 "_ . ??

----------


## †vanesax

Pa da. Ja sam shvatila da u tekstu piše da Temp mora skočiti za 0,6 C i da se to beleži kao ovulacija. Naravno, zbunjuje me to jer fefe i drugi izvori kazu da je dovoljno povećanje za 0,2 C (+ da tako povećane temp. traju do samog kraja ciklusa, to svi vec znamo) da bi se smatralo da je O nastupila.

----------


## †vanesax

Koristim priliku da stavim jos jedno pitanje, mada sam pronasla odgovor na fefeu, ali mi je bio nedovoljno jasan.

Jutros sam se probudila 1 sat ranije nego što obično ustajem (ali zato što sam i legla oko sat ranije). Izmerila sam bazalnu i bila je 36.6. Nisam ustajala, nego sam nastavila da spavam još taj jedan sat i nakon drugog budjenja sam ponovo izmerila (a u to vreme inače merim, s tim da obično kraće odspavam) i bila je  36.9. Koju od te dve ja treba da stavim na grafić?  :? 

Znam da sam se sama ubacila u konfuziju, al šta ću vam sad. Sad me izbavljajte   :Laughing:

----------


## terka

Pa u principu,najbolje da upises onu koja je priblizna po satnici kada si merila prethodnih dana.

Mozda se previse opterecujes.Bitno je da registrujes da je u ciklusu doslo do KONSTANTNOG povecanja temeperature.Onda znas da je bila ovul.

----------


## †vanesax

Ne znam zašto, ali mislim da sam mozda T, iako bez simptoma, pa ih tražim na grafiću  :Grin: . To znači da bi ta prva temp. pokazala na grafiću dip

----------


## pupeta

jutros mjerim BT i temp pokazuje 36.7 a vec nakon satvremena poraste na 37.3 i tako mi evo cjelo vrijeme to mi se obicno desava u drugom djelu ciklusa a jos ni O mi nije detektirana,LH trakica ne pokazuje nikakvu crtu izgleda da sam propustila pik prekjucer jucer je vec bila svjetlia crta a danas je nema vise nadam se da je onda O danas  i da je sve pokriveno hopsanjem :/

----------


## BlaBla123

Nakon mjerenja bazalne-pod jezikom, ginekologu sam predocila 36.3-36.8. kaze mi da temperatura mora biti 37 i vise!?

----------


## †vanesax

Ne mora. BBT je, kao i sve drugo, pogotovu u medicini, vrlo indivnidualno. Meni se te tempice čine ok. 
Pogledaj malo ovde na forumu naše grafove, pa ćeš videti da su tvoje temp prosek, i da nisu "niske"

----------


## sele

Cure, molim Vas malu pomoć.
Tek sam počela ovaj mjesec mjeriti bazalnu i upisivati na ff pitanja su ?
Ne znam prebaciti graf da upisujem temperature u celzijima, već upisujem u farenhajtima Kako to da promjenim. Temperature mi se kreću 36, 36,2, 36,3 a kad prebacim konvertorom u farenhajte uvijek bude 96,8 za sve od ovih vrijednosti, tako da imam samo jednu ravnu crtu :? 
A drugo danas mi je 18 DC, najveća mjerena temperatura je bila na 14 DC 36,3 pošto sam početnik uputite me jeli to znači da još nije bilo ovulacije ili šta :?  :? 
Znam da ima jako puno o bazalnoj i ff ali ne mogu da se snađem u ovoliko postova da pronađem baš ovo što me zanima.
Hvala unaprijed na pomoći!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sele

Nije moguće da niko neće da mi odgovori :? 
Pa bar kako da prebacim graf na celzije, ovo drugo sam pomalo i skontala
 :Embarassed:

----------


## sele

Prebacila graf!!
Zahvaljujem

----------


## ina2582

hej curke evo mog problemčića, pa ako bi koja znala da odgovori...
radimo na bebi već dvije god. (drugoj bebi) i uredno si mjerim bazalnu, sad u zadnje vrijeme nešto više znam o njoj, od ovulacije do menge koja je kasnila 2 dana bila mi je od 36,6-37,2 što je normalno, i jedno jutro kada sam (znači kad je kasnila 2 dana) išla praviti test izmjerim bazalnu, a ona 36,2 i napravim ja test, on naravno negativan i ja taj dan dobijem, ok je to bazalna je najavila dolazak menge, i sad mi je 4 dan menge , i čekam da završi da mjerim bazalnu, i probam pod mengom izmjeriti, a ona mi 37 već dva dana Confused (pod mengom) i to mi nikako nije jasno, zar ne bi trebala biti puno niža, niš ne kužim?

----------


## Romana

..hej svima, nova sam ovdje i jako mi je drago....pokusavamo doci do bebe vec 4 mjeseca, popila sam vec dvije bocice Prenatala i krenula na trecu....nadam se da je ok to i dalje piti s obzirom da jos nisam trudna....mao me pocela loviti panika s obzirom da se "ne lovi"....citam o tome, svugdje pise da nije to samo tako...htjela bi cuti koji savjet od vas ovdje....pokoju utjehu...jer zelim bebu najvise na svijetu...hvala !!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Ina2582*  ja  sam  jednom  dobila  mengu  i  temperatura  mi  je  prva  dva  dana  bila  37. Nemam  pojma  zašto  se  to  događa    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina2582

> ..hej svima, nova sam ovdje i jako mi je drago....pokusavamo doci do bebe vec 4 mjeseca, popila sam vec dvije bocice Prenatala i krenula na trecu....nadam se da je ok to i dalje piti s obzirom da jos nisam trudna....mao me pocela loviti panika s obzirom da se "ne lovi"....citam o tome, svugdje pise da nije to samo tako...htjela bi cuti koji savjet od vas ovdje....pokoju utjehu...jer zelim bebu najvise na svijetu...hvala !!




hej draga dobro je što piješ prenatal, meni je doktorica i dala prenatal za to, da se od prenatala  fino sve očisti i pripremi za bebicu.............bez brige, doči će bebica, samo redovan sex.............. :love:

----------


## romanaaa

hej ina...evo i jos jedna mensturacija je prosla...kao sto si rekla, redovito i to ce biti to....muz me stalno pinga da nek se raspitam dal je dobro tolko pranatala piti posto nisam trudna, kao sto rekog treca bocica, to ti je preracunato 7 mjeseci a nisam trudna....htjela bi da mi se javi neko ko je u istoj kozi ko i ja s toliko ispijenih tableta... :/

----------


## pujica

*romanaa*

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=48865
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17158
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29433

ovo su teme o folnoj kiselini (prenatalu) pa te molim da ih procitas i ako ti nesto nije jasno pitas tamo, ovo je tema o bazalnoj temperaturi

----------


## romanaaa

hvala na pomoci!

----------


## iskrica

Cure imam jedno pitanje, što bi trebalo značiti kada, danas mi je 24 dc, temperatura već 5 dana stoji na 36,8, a prije je bila od 36,2-36,5. Ovulacija je bila ali me buni, nekako mi je niska kada bi se radilo o T, a i ubija me osječaj kao da ću dobiti i glava me rastura. Inače dobivam na 28-30 dana. Ako netko možda zna neka mi javi, zbunjena sam...  :Smile:   :Embarassed:   :Smile:   :Embarassed:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ne  kužim  baš  pitanje    :Predaja:  
Temperatura  je  porasla  jer  je  prošla  ovulacija,  i  takva  će  bit  do  dan  prije  neg  šta  trebaš  dobit  mengu  kad  će  past  ili  počet  rast  u  slučaju  trudnoće    :Bye:

----------


## sunce moje malo

*iskrica*- to što ti je temp, više dana ista može biti jer ti je baterija od toplomjera slaba (ako imaš digitalni) ili je jednostavna takva- i meni se dešavalo par dana da bude jednaka i kad sam promjenila toplomjer!

----------


## iskrica

Pa upravo to me zanimalo, inače imam niske temperature pa mi se i ovo čini visoko, ali budem vidjela do petka kako će biti, danas je još i porasla za 0,1.

----------


## iskrica

> *iskrica*- to što ti je temp, više dana ista može biti jer ti je baterija od toplomjera slaba (ako imaš digitalni) ili je jednostavna takva- i meni se dešavalo par dana da bude jednaka i kad sam promjenila toplomjer!


Ovo je novi toplomjer od novog ciklusa,tako da mislim da baš nije već baterija crkla, a i navečer kad mjerim mi je prekjučer 37,2 bila, a jučer 37,3. Tako da mislim da šljaka... Ma neznam kaj bi mislila....

----------


## sunce moje malo

ma sve ti je to ok, to ti se na FF-u zove flat temperatures, pa kad pretražuješ grafove možeš kao jedan od indikatora staviti flat temp. pa ćeš vidjeti da ima puno grafova koji imaju temp. više dana za redom iste.
to što temp raste je super, neka samo raste i želim ti veliki +!

----------


## jelena.O

mene zanima dal može se mjeriti temperatura i pod pazuhom, jer mi se baš neda u ustima.

----------


## Betty

> mene zanima dal može se mjeriti temperatura i pod pazuhom, jer mi se baš neda u ustima.


Ne moze . Bazalna temperatura se mjeri oralno ili vaginalno .

----------


## nessa

hy nova sam ovde pokušavam zatrudnjeti već 2mj,ne znam ništa o tom mjerenju temp i nisam nikako do sada kad mi je 37 sa 2 a tribala san danas dobit i ništa mi nije jasno   :/  
imam sve simptome trud ali tako nešto mi je i pred m

----------


## †vanesax

Nezgodno je da počinješ sa merenjem na kraju ciklusa.
Najbolje bi bilo da si trudna, pa onda ne moraš meriti  :Grin: 
Ali, ako slučajno nisi T, onda kreneš da meriš svakog jutra, pre nego što bilo šta uradiš, još dok si u krevetu, strpaš toplomer u usta i nakon par minuta očitaš tempicu, upišeš u grafikon i tako svakog dana. Videćeš kako će ti ići prvog ciklusa, a u međuvremenu možeš da sakupljaš još korisnih informacija na tu temu upravo ovde na Prije začeća, na Fertility friendu i ostalim srodnim sajtovima.

 :Love:   i pusa za malu imenjakinju   :Heart:

----------


## nessa

evo da javim test mi je pozitivan a radila san ga u podne  :D 
popodne san se naručila u ginića pa javim joj nadam se da je to to

----------


## Fajterica

Pozdrav svima i ja sam ovdje nova mada sam se vec davno reg. 
MM i ja radimo na bebici i nadam se da ce uskoro biti, i ja sam pocela mjeriti baz.temp. no jos sam zbunjena zbog svega nista mi nije jasno   :Embarassed:  
28 mi je bila temp. 36.0, 29- 36.4,30- 36.6, a danas 36.7 , imam vec par dana bolove kao da cu dobit, a tek za 2 tjedna bi trebala kao dobit uff...
Jel' vi imate odnose samo kada utvrdite plodne dane ili? 
Meni su neki kao savjetovali svaki 2 dan pa ce se vec primiti.

----------


## Denny

Bok cure, imam jedno pitanje: moja temp prije O bude oko 36.3, onda otprilike 17 DC dobijem pozitivan LH test, što bi značilo da 18 DC slijedi ovulacija (i test bude negativan). Moj problem je što temp na dan ovulacije i jos dva sljedeća dana ostane 36.3 a onda se tek oko 21 DC podigne na 36.7. Tako mi je bilo i nakon štoperice i inseminacije pa se pitam da li je to samo sporija reakcija tijela na progesteron ili nešto drugo nije u redu?

----------


## Vishnja

Jedno pitanje i od mene:

Posle duzeg vremena resih i ja da malo propratim svoje BT, a u cilju registrovanja O, i planiranja bebe u nekoj sledecoj fazi...
Prosli ciklus skolski FF graf - 28 dana, O 14. dana sa obiljem sluzi, pad temeperature i menstruacija koja je trajala 4 dana.
Ovaj ciklus totalna zbrka- do 8 dana ciklusa temperature oko 36.4. 8. dan se pojavljuje "watery" sluz i blagi spoting, a jutros, devetog dana ciklusa, temperatura skace na 36.9, skoro pa 37... da je 13. ,14. dan bila bih sigurna da je ovulacija, a ovako ne znam sta da mislim. Da li je moguce da je o bila ovako rano? Ima li neko iskustva sa ranim ovulacijama?

----------


## Denny

Malo mi je čudan taj spoting s obzirom da je menstruacija već odavno gotova. Da nije riječ o kakvoj upali?  

Moguće su rane ovulacije, ali je isto tako moguće da se temperatura samo momentalno podigne radi stresa, gripe, i raznih drugih utjecaja (čak i sata mjerenja). Ako ti i sutra temp. bude visoka, moguće da je ipak bila ovulacija, a ako se vrati na 36.4 onda današnji skok ne znači ništa.

----------


## MMK

> Jedno pitanje i od mene:
> 
> Posle duzeg vremena resih i ja da malo propratim svoje BT, a u cilju registrovanja O, i planiranja bebe u nekoj sledecoj fazi...
> Prosli ciklus skolski FF graf - 28 dana, O 14. dana sa obiljem sluzi, pad temeperature i menstruacija koja je trajala 4 dana.
> Ovaj ciklus totalna zbrka- do 8 dana ciklusa temperature oko 36.4. 8. dan se pojavljuje "watery" sluz i blagi spoting, a jutros, devetog dana ciklusa, temperatura skace na 36.9, skoro pa 37... da je 13. ,14. dan bila bih sigurna da je ovulacija, a ovako ne znam sta da mislim. Da li je moguce da je o bila ovako rano? Ima li neko iskustva sa ranim ovulacijama?


Vishnja ja ti imam ciklus 26-27 d. a o 10-12 dc. Prošli mj. folikulometrijom potvrđena O 10 dc. ljekar kaže ok. i tu nema nista sporno, premda je meni malo čudno sto mi lutealna faza traje 16-17 d. Nemam O spoting, tako da ti o tome ne mogu nista reći. Keks, pa ako je O da iskoristis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vishnja

Devojke, hvala!
Denny, ne verujem da je upala, bila sam proslog meseca na kontroli i sve je ok. To mi je naprosto licilo na O spotting, ali prerani...
Sad me bas kopka da li ce se visoke temperature odrzati...

----------


## Vishnja

> *Ina2582*  ja  sam  jednom  dobila  mengu  i  temperatura  mi  je  prva  dva  dana  bila  37. Nemam  pojma  zašto  se  to  događa


E, devojke, malo sam citala o ovoj temi i saznala par stvarcica. Dakle, visoka BT u vreme M rezultat je rezidualnog progesterona koji se jos nije izlucio u tom momentu ciklusa.
A ovaj moj slucaj - rana ovulacija moze biti potencijalni problem usled visokog fsh, kad folikuli prerano sazrevaju. Takva, nezrela jajasca nisu bas kandidati za zdravu trudnocu, pogotovo sto je endometrijum jos tanak i nepodoban da primi oplodjene jajne celije.
Drugi, malo lepsi scenario podrazumeva ranu ovulaciju kao normalnu pojavu u pojedinim ciklusima kod pojedinih zena. To su oni slucajevi trudnoca ostvarenih tik nakon M, kad su se potencijalni roditelji najmanje nadali potomstvu   :Smile:  .S obzirom da je meni i jutros BT bila 37, a keksa je bilo (bez ocekivanja da je O vec na vratima), mozda smo i mi jedni od tih...  :Smile: ...  Javim vam rezultat...

----------


## Denny

Odlično, nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati sa lijepim vijestima. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Odlično, nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati sa lijepim vijestima. Sretno!


 :D

----------


## Vishnja

Hvala vam! Iako to jako zelim, nisam jos planirala, ali, ako se desi nece biti sretnije osobe od mene...

----------


## prva

vidim da već neko vrijeme nema aktivnosti na ovom topiću. Valjda je svima sve jasno.
Ja imam čudnu situaciju!?!
Temperatura nikako da mi poraste. 11 i 12 dc trakice za ovulacuju su bile +, 13 dc -, ali temperatura mi je i danas 14 dc ista, dakle niska 36.1.
Čak i ako se povisi sutra, nije li to malo čudno s obzirom da su mi ciklusi točno 24 dana (nikad kasnije ili ranije).
Ovo mi je prvi mjesec da mjerim temperaturu, pa možda i prvih par dana mjerenja nije bilo skroz uradno, ali ovo kasnije je sigurno.

Nadam se da će netko vidjeti moje upite.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Vishnja

> vidim da već neko vrijeme nema aktivnosti na ovom topiću. Valjda je svima sve jasno.
> Ja imam čudnu situaciju!?!
> Temperatura nikako da mi poraste. 11 i 12 dc trakice za ovulacuju su bile +, 13 dc -, ali temperatura mi je i danas 14 dc ista, dakle niska 36.1.
> Čak i ako se povisi sutra, nije li to malo čudno s obzirom da su mi ciklusi točno 24 dana (nikad kasnije ili ranije).
> Ovo mi je prvi mjesec da mjerim temperaturu, pa možda i prvih par dana mjerenja nije bilo skroz uradno, ali ovo kasnije je sigurno.
> 
> Nadam se da će netko vidjeti moje upite.


Koliko sam čitala, progesterom može da skoči  i 48h od momenta ovulacije, tako da nije još kasno...
O trakicama ne znam puno - samo da konstatuju skok luteinizirajućeg hormona koji dovodi do ovulacije. E, sad, koliki je razmak izmedju njegovog skoka i nastanka o, to me zanima...

----------


## Vishnja

> Čak i ako se povisi sutra, nije li to malo čudno s obzirom da su mi ciklusi točno 24 dana (nikad kasnije ili ranije).


A za ovo: moguće da će ti u ovom ciklusu biti kraća luteinska faza. Ali, ako je minimum 10 dana, mislim da se uklapa u fiziološke granice...

----------


## Vishnja

Evo šta sam pronašla na temi o lh trakicama:


*jer pozitivan test znaci O u naredna 24 ili 48 sati* 

Ovo, dakle, sve objašnjava. Ako ti je trakica bila + 11. dc, 13. dc je možebitna ovulacija, a 14. ili 15. dc nastupa skok progesterona i porast temperature...

----------


## prva

> Ako ti je trakica bila + 11. dc, 13. dc je možebitna ovulacija, a 14. ili 15. dc nastupa skok progesterona i porast temperature...


nadam se da  je tako....to bi bilo pravo olakšanje.
 :Wink:

----------


## prva

> Ovo, dakle, sve objašnjava. Ako ti je trakica bila + 11. dc, 13. dc je možebitna ovulacija, a 14. ili 15. dc nastupa skok progesterona i porast temperature...


ipak ništa od porasta temperature...sve je ovo skroz zbunjujuće.
ali puno hvala na pomoći.

----------


## tea0501

e mene zanima nešto. sutra tribam dobit mengu i BT mi je 36.9, jel to normalno za razdoblje pred mengu ili je ona trebala več pasti ako nisam T

----------


## točkalica

> e mene zanima nešto. sutra tribam dobit mengu i BT mi je 36.9, jel to normalno za razdoblje pred mengu ili je ona trebala več pasti ako nisam T




Tea dobra ja vijest je da sam čitala da pred M inače temperatura padne, a ako je T onda je viša!! je si samo danas mjerila ili??'

a da ti danas napraviš test?? vjerovatno bi pokazalo neku slabašnu crticu!!

----------


## tea0501

a to sam i ja čitala... mjerila sam svaki dan, i to mi je bila ima par dana malo pala (na dva dana) i onda se ponovo povečala i sad je non stop 36.8-37... ipak bi ja čekala do utorka

----------


## točkalica

> a to sam i ja čitala... mjerila sam svaki dan, i to mi je bila ima par dana malo pala (na dva dana) i onda se ponovo povečala i sad je non stop 36.8-37... ipak bi ja čekala do utorka



napiši ovdje temperature pa će ti možda netko iskusniji reći šta misli, ali ono što sam čitala ako je viša prema mogućoj M to bolje jer bi moglo bit T!!!

----------


## tea0501

pa moja umjesto da pada ona se povečala, bilo je pala na 36.4-36.5, i ona se počela povećavat i jučer i danas je skoro 37. pa mi je zato čudno...

----------


## Vishnja

> pa moja umjesto da pada ona se povečala, bilo je pala na 36.4-36.5, i ona se počela povećavat i jučer i danas je skoro 37. pa mi je zato čudno...


*tockalica* ti dobro kaze: Povisenje temperature u vreme ocekivane m je dobar znak. A da bacis koji testic na sunce?  :Wink:

----------


## tea0501

možda sutra, jednostavno me strah...radije bi do sutra pričekala.  :/ ... barem neki znak koji može značit T

----------


## točkalica

> možda sutra, jednostavno me strah...radije bi do sutra pričekala.  :/ ... barem neki znak koji može značit T



ma daj ajde pa šta je to 24 sata, napravi sad a u najgorem slučaju uvijek možeš i i utroak napravit još jedan!!

ajde ajde, da vidimo!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## tea0501

Ali i da oću sada napravit nemogu jer nemam di kupittest, a dežurna ljekarna mi je daleko a nemam sa čim otić do nje. morat ču pričekat do ujutro. ajde pa neče mi ništa bit za jedan dan, a doduše ujutro ću znat kad menga dođe.

----------


## točkalica

> Ali i da oću sada napravit nemogu jer nemam di kupittest, a dežurna ljekarna mi je daleko a nemam sa čim otić do nje. morat ču pričekat do ujutro. ajde pa neče mi ništa bit za jedan dan, a doduše ujutro ću znat kad menga dođe.



aha onda ćemo pričekat, mislila sam da imaš doma testić!!

----------


## tea0501

eh da ga doma imam, davno bi ja njega pipi   :Laughing:  , a zato moramo čekat... a znaš da onaj iscjedak šta sam imala žučkaste boje, bia mi je jučer stao i opet je došlo, ali samo lagano i više nije žut nego ka prozirno... a svašta

----------


## mašnica

Drage cure! Nisam još nikad mjerila BT, baš razmišljam da počnem. Ali! Imam jako neredovite M, svaka 2.mj, rijetko nakon 35,4o dana. Ponekad dodje ranije kad pijem poseban čaj. Moje je pitanje da li bi u mom slučaju imalo smisla mjeriti BT, da li bi se pokazala O uopće i te promjene temp.?  :Undecided:  hvala!

----------


## Vishnja

> eh da ga doma imam, davno bi ja njega pipi   , a zato moramo čekat... a znaš da onaj iscjedak šta sam imala žučkaste boje, bia mi je jučer stao i opet je došlo, ali samo lagano i više nije žut nego ka prozirno... a svašta


*tea*, svi simptomi koje  spominjes mogu, a ne moraju biti znaci trudnoce, znas to i sama...
Dobro mi je poznat taj detektivski pristup   :Laughing:  , kada se meri i posmatra svaki detalj u ciklusu, pogotovo pri njegovom kraju.
Znam da zvuci otrcano, ali stvarno se probaj malo opustiti, ako mislis da je vreme kupi test i bices na miru vec koliko sutra...
Ja ti od srca zelim pozitivan ishod!  :Love:  
I, javi nam razultat!

----------


## Vishnja

> Drage cure! Nisam još nikad mjerila BT, baš razmišljam da počnem. Ali! Imam jako neredovite M, svaka 2.mj, rijetko nakon 35,4o dana. Ponekad dodje ranije kad pijem poseban čaj. Moje je pitanje da li bi u mom slučaju imalo smisla mjeriti BT, da li bi se pokazala O uopće i te promjene temp.?  hvala!


Naravno da ima smisla, *mašnice*  :Heart:  . Samo je u tvom slučaju to malo veća gnjavaža, jer moraš duže čekati na (ne)dolazak m. Ako imaš ovulaciju, skok temperature će se sigurno desiti 24-48h nakon nje. Zaviri malo na fertilityfriend.com, tamo imaš grafove devojaka sa baš duuugim ciklusima. Sretno i javi kako ide!

----------


## tea0501

ma ja se uopće ne zamaram sa tim, dapače ovaj mjesec sam jako smirena i nemam nikakvog osjećaja za razliku od prošlog niti zapažam ikakve simptome... sutra ću uzet test pa ću vidit.

----------


## mašnica

Cure i ja sam prije 12 dana počela mjeriti BT i bilježiti na Fertility friend. Imam jako neredovite M i ponekad dođu 40ti ponekad otp. 60ti dan ciklusa.

6 dana imala sam temp. između 35.9 i 36.1, iza toga 2 dana 36.2 i danas skok na 36.5, da li je dakle ipak onda prošla O?

još sam nova u tome pa ne razumijem sve.

E da i čitam da bi trebalo u isto vrijeme mjeriti, toga se nisam držala, nisam taj podatak smatrala bitnim   :Embarassed:  , da li su onda ovi podaci uopće mjerodavni ili da krenem ispočetka s mjerenjima svaki dan u isto vrijeme?

Hvala

----------


## †vanesax

kreni ispočetka. vrlo je bitno da to radiš svakog dana u isto vreme, tačnije, odmah nakon budjenja, pre nego si ustala, protegla se, progovorila   :Razz:  
Znači, merenje bt je prvo što uradiš, nakon što otvoriš oči

----------


## mašnica

> vrlo je bitno da to radiš svakog dana u isto vreme, tačnije, odmah nakon budjenja, pre nego si ustala, protegla se, progovorila   
> Znači, merenje bt je prvo što uradiš, nakon što otvoriš oči


Da, da to sam i radila, ali nekad sam se budila u 6, nekad u 7h, nekad u 9h  :Undecided:

----------


## mašnica

E ovako...sada već 11 dana pratim BT i skočila mi je temp. zadnjih 5 dana, graf pokazuje da je bila ovulacija, s time da mi je danas 7 dan od ovulacije, a 43-i dan ciklusa. 

To je prvi ciklus, da li već sada je on točan da bi pokazivao kada je ovulacija (iako piše da je potrebno najmanje 2).

Meni ionako ciklusi traju po 45-50, pa i više dana jer imam neredovitu M.

Hvala!

----------


## **az**

vjerojatno je točan. njemu u pravilu ne treba više ciklusa da bi odredio ovulaciju jer nju određuje na osnovu temperature i sluzi. a nakon više ciklusa imat ćeš bolji pregled i znati koliko ti traje lutealna faza (ona nakon O) i kad otprilike očekivati ovulaciju.

----------


## mašnica

Opet imam pitanje: inače mjerim temp. u 6h ujutro i tako sam naviknula, ali sada idem na more i taj termin bih pomaknula za sat, dva, da li to mogu napraviti ili da i dalje mjerim u 6h pa se vratim na spavanje ako je to uopće moguće?

Sad sam već 15 dana od ovulacije  i 51.-i dan ciklusa a M nema iako je danas "najavljena", ali bi mogla doći idući tjedan baš kad idem na more   :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

Netko please? Hitno mi je. Hvala!

----------


## mašnica

Netko please? Hitno mi je. Hvala!

----------


## Betty

> Opet imam pitanje: inače mjerim temp. u 6h ujutro i tako sam naviknula, ali sada idem na more i taj termin bih pomaknula za sat, dva, da li to mogu napraviti ili da i dalje mjerim u 6h pa se vratim na spavanje ako je to uopće moguće?
> 
> Sad sam već 15 dana od ovulacije  i 51.-i dan ciklusa a M nema iako je danas "najavljena", ali bi mogla doći idući tjedan baš kad idem na more


 Pa probaj jedno jutro da izmjeris u 6 , pa onda nastavi da spavas pa opet izmjeri kad se probudis. Ako vidis da je razlika prevelika onda znaci ne moze , ako vidis da je tempa ista -onda znaci mozes.  Nije kod svakog isto . A ako ti je vec 15 dan od O , imas jos 3 dana mjerenja , nakon toga nema sta , ako ne dodje -nece ni doc   :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

Pitanja:

- što je to FF?

- pomaže li mjerenje bazalne temp. ženama koje imaju neredovite i vrlo rijetke menstruacije?

- kako mjeriti temperaturu ako dijete spava s vama u krevetu i strah vas je da se ne dokopa termometra i polomi ga? Mora li to biti baš u krevetu i odmah nakon što se probudite?

----------


## Betty

Pitanja:

*- što je to FF?*
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ stranica na koju se registrujes .Oni daju besplatnu mogucnost upisivanja bazalnih temperatura  u grafove koji daju jasnu sliku da li je do ovulacije doslo ili ne. Pocetnicima savjetujem da ne vjeruju FF-u kada im oznaci ovulaciju jer treba par ciklusa da bi se uhodalo

*- pomaže li mjerenje bazalne temp. ženama koje imaju neredovite i vrlo rijetke menstruacije?*
Meni je pomoglo . Ja imam izuzetno neredovite cikluse ( od 28-54) i vremenom sam naucila raspoznavati znake ovulacije i nadolazece M .Nakon nekog vremena mjerenje temperature mi nije vise ni bilo potrebno.

*- kako mjeriti temperaturu ako dijete spava s vama u krevetu i strah vas je da se ne dokopa termometra i polomi ga?*
 Stavi ga u nocni ormaric u ladicu , negdje pored kreveta ...ne znam

* Mora li to biti baš u krevetu i odmah nakon što se probudite?* Mora . Bez otvaranja usta i velikog pomjeranja...cim se probudis to mora biti prvo sto ces uraditi , bez hodanja , pricanja , leskarenja itd.   :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

:Sad:   kompliciranije nego što sam mislila...

----------


## točkalica

> kompliciranije nego što sam mislila...



i ja kažem....a teško da ja išta napravim prije nego otvorim usta i počnem mljet   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

> kompliciranije nego što sam mislila...


 cek da vidis kako je kad 20 dana uzastopno mislis da ti je ovulacija pa moras zavoditi muza da bi  sve te dane "pokrio"   :Grin: 

Nije komplikovano , samo izgleda, jako brzo postane rutina , kao pranje zuba i sl.    :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

cure moram prokomentirati-ja mjerim BT,svaki dan kad se probidil. ALI ne može to uvijek baš biti tako ,nekad moram malu na wc,nekad bude nešto.i sad čisto da utvrdim razliku,mjerila sam BT par dana odmah po otvaranju ok,pa kad bi se još malo lješkarila po krevetu,pa kad bih po kući prošetala,obavila wc,digla mau i to-I NIJE MI BILO NIKAKVE RAZLIKE.
temp je bila kakva je bila pri prvom mjerenju,niti odstupanje od ,0,1C,ništa.
naravno,nismo sve jednake i neke smo osjetljivilje od ostalih.
ali baš sad da se probudim i ne trepnem prije mjerenja nije točno. i nije svaki dan u isti čas već je između 7-7:30.

----------


## pomikaki

kolika je temp u vrijeme ovulacije, ili je to individualno?

----------


## NINA37

Pozdrav svima,već nekoliko mjeseci posjećujem ove stranice ali ovo mi je prvi put da se javlja.
U braku sam 14 mj. i od toga već 9-10 mj pokušavam ostati trudna.Čitala sam o ovulacijama i probala si računati na taj način (sredina ciklusa) ali ništa.Otišla sam kod ginekologa napravila papu i ultrazvuk (ok) i dao mi da mjerim bazalnu temperaturu.Bazal.temp.je pokazala da ovulaciju imam nekoliko dana prije M a ne na sredini ciklusa. Ciklusi su mi između 23 do 26 dana.
Bazal.temp.je pokazila školski primjer na dan M 36,2 i takva ostaje nekih 7-8 dana uz male oscilacije (+-0,03) nakon toga raste ali prošli mj.na dan M temp.je bila 36,5 i traja samo 1 dana i već sljedeći je počela rasti i čitav ovaj mjesec se kreće između 36,6 do 36,8.
Zanima me što se sad događa!? :?

----------


## pomikaki

NINA37, dobrodošla   :Kiss:  

što se tiče odgovora, čekajmo nekog pametnijeg   :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Svim onim ženama, djevojkama i curama koje se dvoume oko mjerenja Bt, mogu samo reći da stvarno nije problem i jako je jednostavno, ja sam već 2 mjeseca "u tome" i bilježim sve promjene i temperature....

Iako imam neredovite M, već lagano prepoznajem neke simptome ovisno o temp.

Curke sretno!

----------


## elena-mk

Danas sam trebala dobiti vjesticu (dan-dva prije no sto stigne BT, mi pada 36.4-36.7) i kad sam jutros mjerila BT, iznosila je 37,6  :?  i cjeli se dan znojim ko luda..Dali je nekoj od vas ikada bila toliko visoka ili je to znak da sam zaradila neku upalu tamo dole iako nemam nikakvih simpoma ( ne svrbi, ne pece..) :?

----------


## Franny

hm, hm, *elena-mk.* ja sam u prvoj T, prije negoli sam napravila test, imala kao neke "valunge", lice mi je gorilo, bilo mi je strava vruce, a kad sam ujutro vidjela da mi je temp veca od 37, rekla sam si da cu iduce jutro opet izmerit i ak bude veca napraviti test i bio je - pozitivan 8) 

medjutim, treba uzeti u obzir i cinjenicu da su noci strasno vruce i zaparene, a takva su i jutra, barem ovih zadnjih par dana, pa ti temp moze biti visljas i zbog toga :/ 
mislim, bar je tak kod mene. inace sam ujutro ledena i smrznuta (nekoc su me cure zvale "ledena kraljica" jer sam imala uzasno nisku BT), ali zadnjih par dana se budim znojna i skuhana, a to se vidi i na temp...

----------


## Franny

> Opet imam pitanje: inače mjerim temp. u 6h ujutro i tako sam naviknula, ali sada idem na more i taj termin bih pomaknula za sat, dva, da li to mogu napraviti ili da i dalje mjerim u 6h pa se vratim na spavanje ako je to uopće moguće? (


tek sad vidim ovo pitanje. zao mi je sto cu ti dati odgovor prekasno, ali za ubuduce, da znas. 
BT bi se trebala mjerit uvijek u isto vrijeme, ako je moguce. odstupanje od par minuta ne igra neku veliku ulogu, ali ne u razlicita vremena i nikako ne nakon sto se vec dignes iz kreveta da odes npr pi-pi. ja sam recimo radila od 7 ujutro pa bih se budila u 5 i mjerila BT i radnim danom, ali i vikendom u 5, s time da sam se vikendom vratila spavanju 8)

----------


## Arya

imam pitanje
odlučila sam od idućeg ciklusa početi mjeriti bt (nabavila sam i toplomjer u farenhajtima sa dvije decimale) iako još ne planiram trudnoću. ali želim se upoznati sa svojim ciklusom pa kad ću htjeti ostati trudna da znam na čemu sam.  :Smile: 
zanima me da li moram bt mjeriti svako jutro u isto vrijeme ili kad se probudim

----------


## Franny

> Bazal.temp.je pokazila školski primjer na dan M 36,2 i takva ostaje nekih 7-8 dana uz male oscilacije (+-0,03) nakon toga raste ali prošli mj.na dan M temp.je bila 36,5 i traja samo 1 dana i već sljedeći je počela rasti i čitav ovaj mjesec se kreće između 36,6 do 36,8.
> Zanima me što se sad događa!? :?


ovako:
O se dogodi nakon sto temp drasticno ili malo manje drasticno padne. dakle, tebi slobodno raste temp do nekog dc i k kad ti iduce jutro padne temp npr. za pola stupnja (moze i vise, a moze i manje, ali bitno je da padne), sigurna si da ti e taj dan ili tih nekoliko sati nakon sto padne temp O. bilo bi dobro da je odnos bio noc prije ili dan prije, u svakom slucaju da se odnos dogodi prije O ili na sam dan O, ali nikako kasnije jer T tada nije moguca (nakon O).
stoga jse mjerenjem BT u principu retrogradno moze vidjeti kad je O bila, a ne moze se O predvidjeti. predvidjeti, tj. pretpostaviti O mozes jedino ako nekoliko ciklusa za redom mjeris BT pa ti se O dogadja otprilike u iste dc, odnosno po nekim drugim pokazateljima, kao sto je pracenje cervikalne sluzi.

takodjer je jako bitno da lutelan faza, (tj dani ciklusa nakon O) traje barem 10 dana kako bi se dogodila oplodnja jer se implantacija dogadja izmedju 5-10 ii 7-10 dana nakon O. ako dobijes M npr 3 dana nakon O sanse da se bebica "primi" u principu ne postoje.
ali, cuda se dogadju..
evo, nadam se da sam ti bar malo razjasnila.  :Kiss:

----------


## Arya

ah, izgleda da sam upravo dobila odgovor od Franny  :D

----------


## Franny

*Arya*, odgovorila sam *masnici* na isto pitanje pa...

----------


## Franny

hm, valjda smo postale u isto vrijeme  :Kiss:

----------


## Arya

da  :Smile:  hvala  :Smile: 

btw, ako netko želi BT mjeriti u papirnatom obliku (samo, ili uz FF), javite mi pa cu poslati kalendar / kartu koju sam dobila kao dokument u wordu od prodavaca  tih toplomjera, lh trakica, hpt itd. na eBayu  :Smile:

----------


## Arya

voditi evidenciju u papirnatom obliku  :Smile: 

krivo se izrazih lol

----------


## marinela07

jutro cure! evo danas mi je issto 37,00.. samo neka i ostane takva....
 :Smile:  
imam još 2 dana do menze.. tako da... hm.... drži te mi fige..  :Wink:  
imam pitanje u vezi bbt karte, ne kužim one inicijale i oznake tipa :
cm, test, opk,cp, meds... 
molim  vas ako znate što znaći da mi napišete...  pozz!!  :Love:

----------


## Denny

cm = cervical mucus = plodna sluz
test = test za trudnoću
opk = ovulation predictor kit = LH test odnosno test za ovulaciju
cp je valjda položaj ceviksa, a meds su ljekovi koje eventualno uzimaš.

----------


## spodoba

cure, imam jedno pitanje. mjeri li tko bazalnu navečer? imam malo dijete i prvo što ujutro napravim je da je pokupim iz njenog kreveta u naš.
primjetim da ako sam više aktivna (kao ovo što sam opisala), da je temperatura viša ca. 0.2 stupnja u odnosu na mjerenje bez neke fizičke aktivnosti.

iskustva? hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

A ne, ne to ti se radi izričito ujutro..baš zbog toga što nema nikakvih aktivnosti, tj. par sati si na miru....nema svrhe mjerit navečer kad si preko dana proživjela svašta  i onda je to temperatura onoga što si doživjela taj dan il onog što trenutno radiš!!


Probaj 5 minuta prije nego pokupis malog u krevet izmjerit!!

----------


## spodoba

> A ne, ne to ti se radi izričito ujutro..baš zbog toga što nema nikakvih aktivnosti, tj. par sati si na miru....nema svrhe mjerit navečer kad si preko dana proživjela svašta  i onda je to temperatura onoga što si doživjela taj dan il onog što trenutno radiš!!
> 
> 
> Probaj 5 minuta prije nego pokupis malog u krevet izmjerit!!


eh to je teško isplanirati kad će se ona probuditi i sjetiti da dođe kod nas...
 :Laughing:   pokušavam da je prenesem u krevet i bez većeg vrzmanja izmjerim temperaturu..to radim na wc-u jer ona kad se probudi skaće po meni, tako da je to izvesti u krevetu nemoguća misija   :Mad:

----------


## Hope80

Točkalice ja sam te poslušala pa sam jutros prije ustajanja izmjerila bazalnu i bila je 37... sutra se očekuje M koju neželim da dođe.....Totalni sam laik što se tiće bazalne i kolika mora bit u koje vrijeme pa me zanima dali ovo može bit znak trudnoće....

----------


## vjestica

kao i svi ostali znaci, može, a i ne mora biti znak trudnoće
nekome dan prije dolaska M padne bazalna temperatura, a nekome kad stigne M
zato se i preporučuje mjerenje bazalne temperature 3 mjeseca da upratiš svoj ciklus

----------


## točkalica

> Točkalice ja sam te poslušala pa sam jutros prije ustajanja izmjerila bazalnu i bila je 37... sutra se očekuje M koju neželim da dođe.....Totalni sam laik što se tiće bazalne i kolika mora bit u koje vrijeme pa me zanima dali ovo može bit znak trudnoće....





Evo vještica ti je jos iskusnija pa ti je ona odgovorila...na žaalost tako je da, svi simptomi su dvojaki................ali vec sutra mozes radit test ako ne dođe tako da tvoja nedoumica nece trajat dugo.........nadam se da je u tvom slučaju ova 37 temp. značila trdunoću i da ces nam sutra javit lijepe vijesti....

----------


## renesmee

...ne znam ni otkud poceti ni kamo svrstati moju situaciju ali kako se sve vrti oko bazalne temperature pokusat cu ovdje...
U 11mj. lani sam prestala uzimati antybaby,sve do 3mj.sam imala redovite cikluse 28-30 dana,isto kao i dok sam pila tablete nisam primjetila nikavu ralzliku,kad u 3 mj ni 45 dan ciklusa nema menge a i teste za trudnocu je bio negativan....tako je doktor izazvao mengu s PrimolutNor tableticama i poslao me vaditi hormone 5 dan ciklusa,naravno s hormonima sve ok cak nezamjetno snizen progesteron (ali nezamjetno da bi to bio uzrok izostanka menge).Iduci mjesec od menge opet nista,ultrazvuk ok jajnici super?????ali opet nema menge,i tada mi je gin.preprucio tablete Cykloprogynova da nabavim iz inozemstva te rekao da s njima mogu imat uredno ovulaciju te nastavit s pokusajima da ostanem trudna...sad ce vec 6mj (ukupno13 mj) i jos nista od trudnoce,da ne govorim da temperatur mjerim vec 6 mj i primjecujem skok u posljednja 2 tjedna ciklusa no ne uvijek i pad temperature kao sto bi trebalo biti...i tako sad u prvom mj. idemo u KBC Rijeka da vidiom gdje dalje steka a sto se tice cykloprogynove odustala sam ovaj mjesec.......a temperatura 8 dan ciklusa skocila na 37,2???????????

----------


## Franny

*renesmee*, bazalna i M su na neki nacin povezane. ako ti je stalno jednaka BT pa primijetis odjednom nagli pad i onda se temp pocinje poecevat, to moze znaciti da je bila O, i u tedane ciljes odnoce (ali moras nekoliko mjeseci mjerit BT da bi skuzila koji dc cca ti je O, iako nema pravilaiz mjeseca u mjesec i sve jeindividualno) jer BT ti na zalost govori o O nakon sto seona dogodila, nemozes ju unaprijed skuzit pa zato moras par ciklus a mejrit da znas otprilike. ako je temp nakon cca 15 ak dana, nekiam krace, nekima dulje pala, to ti je znak da ces dobiti M jer je progesteron poceoopadati. ako su tebi temp. kostantne i nema nikakvih odstupnja, to bi moglo znaciti i da imas anovulatorne cikluse.

nisi navela kakve su temp bile prije negoli se povisilo na 37,2. neke zene imaju izrazitonisku BT (kao ja, npr oko 35,5, tj. tak sam imla prije trudnoce), anekima je pakona dosta visoka pa bi 37,2 mozda mogla biti nrka tvojanormalna temp. ne mozes znati dok ne mjeris par ciklusa.

u svakom slucaju, moras vidjeti zasto ti se ciklus poremetio i zasto ti M toliko izostaje u odnosu na prije, jer bez redovitih ciklusa, zacece je teze ostvariti nego kad su redoviti :/

----------


## Lois Lane

Imam jedno pitanje što se bazalne tiče.
Zadnjih nekoliko ciklusa koji mjerim, primjetila sam da imam dva skoka temperature. Jedan je onaj klasični ovulacijski a drugi se redovito dogodi oko pet dana poslije ovulacije i ostane na toj razini sve dok ne dođe m.
Znači li to da možda prvi skok temperature uopće nije ovulacijski nego ovaj drugi... Ili?
Evo ovaj mjesec ponovo (vidite graf u mom potpisu) isto.

----------


## Lois Lane

I zaboravila sam napomenuti, isprva sam se veselila da taj drugi skok možda znači implantaciju, međutim ništa od toga :Sad:

----------


## Lois Lane

Mislim da sam našla odgovor, pa evo linka ako još nekome bude trebao.

----------


## Least123

Počela sam mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu u ustima. Prvo mi je nekoliko jutara bilo 36,2-36,3, a sada već 4 jutra 36,6. Međutim, izmjerila sam sinoć temperaturu i pokazala je 36,2. Da li vam se tijekom dana ta temperatura povećava ili snižava...

----------


## Muma

Mislim da se snižava kroz dan, ali ne zamaraj se s tim skakanjima temperature...bit će ti svakakva. Zapisuj jutarnju!

----------


## Least123

još uvijek čekam mengu, ali okvirno sam mjerila kroz dane...nadajući se čudu  :Smile: 
jutarnja je bila nekoliko dana 36,2-3, a sada je već par dana 36,6-7...međutim šanse za ovulaciju su mi nikakve. premda sam osjetila sluzavo, rastezljivo i prozirno negdje sredinom prošlog tjedna, ali možda je to bila sam odstajala sperma koja nije iscurila  :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Žene, može savjet gdje kod nas naći toplomjer na dvije decimale za mjerenje bazalne temperature?

----------


## Muma

Zar nije bolji i pouzdaniji živin od digitalca za mjerenje bazalne? Sorry, ali ja ne znam gdje ih ima.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

čini mi se da bi mi digitalni bio jednostavniji, i ako koristim samo jednu vrstu da bi pokazalol sve što treba.

BTW, već kad sam tu, poskinula sam si super aplikaciju za mobitel *OvuView*.  Besplatna je (uglavnom sve možeš koristiti, za 5 USD možeš dobiti ful verziju ali ja još nisam) i sve je lijepo tamo za unjeti sam napravi graf i baš je kul  :Smile:

----------


## NerdyD

Bok cure....evo tek sada sam se odlučila početi mjeriti bazalnu temp. tj došla sam u posjed živinog toplomjera za mjerenje bazalne. Sve sam ja sad fino pročitala ali mi još uvijek nije jasno nešto, na koji dan počinjem mjeriti, na prvi dan menstruacije ili onog dana kad prestane, i rečeno mi je da mjerim vaginalno, al opet čitam svugdje negdje da se može i u ustima. Pa eto ak ima neko iskusniji da mi pojasni to. Hvala

----------


## Beti3

Počinje se mjeriti prvi dan menstruacije, Mjerenje u ustima je OK. Bitno je da izmjeriš čim otvoriš oči, prije bilo kakvih pokreta, osim stavljanja termometra u usta :Smile: . Uvijek isti termometar i uvijek isto vrijeme. I, nemoj zaboraviti odmah zapisati.

----------


## NerdyD

ok, puno hvala, ovo vaginalno za vrijeme menstruacije mi je bilo malo bljak na prvu  :Smile:

----------


## carmina burana

Hi! Jel' netko zna, jel' obavezna nuspojava pad BT kod implantacije ili je to individualno i je li pad na to jutro ili kad?
Naime, meni je konstantno 36,7, a jučer 22. dc (8. dpo) osjetila sam nešto, što bih mogla pripisati implantacijskim bolovima, bez spottinga.

----------


## bubekica

Prije bih rekla da je pad izuzetak, a ne pravilo. Nesto malo cesci je porast temp nakon implantacije. Implantacija nije sekunda vec traje par dana. Temp nakon implantacije moze otici jos gore jer se pojaca lucenje progesterona. Nadam se da sam pomogla, pisem s moba.

----------


## Beti3

Moje je iskustvo isto kao bubekicino. Nisam primijetila nikad pad. Nakon ovulacije bi skočila za pola stupnja ( od oko 36,3 na oko 36,8 ) i, ako nije bila trudnoća pala bi četrnaesti dan opet za pola stupnja, a ako je bila, ostala bi povišena i 16. dan sam znala da je trudnoća.  :Smile:  Poprilično puta sam imala prilike doživjeti i jedno i drugo.

----------


## carmina burana

Ok. Tnx. Naišla sam na one trifazične krivulje pa su me zbunile. Meni kad ni nakon 24. dc temp ne padne, onda je T u pitanju, moram se strpiti još bar dva dana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

trofazne su one kod kojih dodje do drugog skoka nakon implantacije, ali to ne mora nuzno biti tako, ima svakakvih grafova. drzim fige!

----------


## andreja

podižem temu!
da li bi mi neko mogao reći koji dan BT pada? prije M ili taj dan kada moram dobiti?
naime danas mi je 29 DC i temp.mi je 36,7,s time da su mi ciklusi 28-29dana. 
28DC mi je bila 36,9
27DC 36,8
26dc 36,8 
25dc36,8
24dc36,9 
23dc36,7 itd
da li bi današnja temp,bila pad ili je ostala povišena?

----------


## bubekica

nekima btt pada tek 2-3dc. moras pratiti bar 3 mjeseca kako bi vidjela koji je tvoj "uzorak".

----------


## andreja

ok,hvala!

----------


## snelly85

Curke,mala pomoć.Ovaj mjesec sam odlučila počet mjerit bazalnu...par kratkih pitanja.Znači znak da ovulacija nastupa kad je temp najniža?kad se temp povisi nakon pada je znak da je ovulacija bila?

----------


## tikki

Ne mora baš biti najnižau ciklusu, ali kada je 3 dana zaredom viša od zadnje temperature to znači da je O bila (na tu zadnju najnižu temperaturu). Treba mjeriti par mjeseci pa da skužiš koji je tvoj uzorak kretanja temperature i simptoma.

----------


## tikki

Bitno je mjeriti uvijek u isto vrijeme +/- pola sata i PRIJE bilo kakvih pokreta. Ja držim toplomjer kraj kreveta (navečer ga "stresem") i ujutro imam narihtan alarm i idući za 8 minuta. Kad prvi zvoni samo gurnem toplomjer pod jezik i onda ga nakon 8 minuta očitam. Kad uđe u rutinu to je stvarno čas posla.

----------


## mašnica

Cure jel mjerite bazalnu digitalnim topl.? Kupila sam jedan samo za to.

----------

